# لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر



## mowafee (15 مارس 2011)

*المسيح لم يعلن عن ألوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس كله ففى الى هيقول عشان تتم النبؤه طب ما لو كان اله هتم النبؤه لأنه المفروض انه واضعها ومتحكم فيها حتى لو أعلن طب ليه ما أعلنهاش وهو على الصليب وليه ما أعلنهاش بعد القيامه حيث الفداء انتهى كما يظن وليه كان بيتخفى بعد ما قام الثلاث أيام فلا يوجد أى مانع *
*وشكرا على اتاحة السؤال *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

بل أعلن عنها ، بطرق مناسبة عديدة
والمواضيع عن هذه النقطة بالذات ، كثيرة هنا فى المنتدى
ويمكن لسيادتك إستخدام خاصية البحث لإستعراضها


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2011)

أقرأ كل المواضيع فلاهوت المسيح شرحناه من قبل:


* 	 ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)*
* 	 ما هي الأدلة على ألوهية المسيح في كتب العهد القديم؟  *
*ما هو الدليل على ألوهية المسيح ؟؟  *
*الوهية المسيح*
*لاهوت المسيح...حقيقة أنجيلية تاريخية ام نتاج مجمع نيقية؟*
*هل تنبّأ أنبياء العهد القديم عن لاهوت المسيح؟*
* 	 آيات صريحة تدل على لاهوت المسيح  *
*لاهوت المسيح*

أقرأ كل المواضيع و بعدها ارجع و اطرح اي تساؤل عندك لم يتم الرد عليها في المواضيع اعلاه.


----------



## كيف الحال (15 مارس 2011)

*اذن انت تقول ان المسيح اعلن عن الوهيته
وتكون بذلك تناقض كلام البابا شنودة الذى قال ان المسيح لم يعلن عن الوهيته
*​


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

كيف الحال قال:


> *اذن انت تقول ان المسيح اعلن عن الوهيته*
> 
> *وتكون بذلك تناقض كلام البابا شنودة الذى قال ان المسيح لم يعلن عن الوهيته*​


 


هل قرأت الروابط؟ أما حبا بالتحدي بدون فهم؟

الموضوع ليس عن قداسة البابا شنودة، ولا يحق لك وضع سؤال مختلف في موضوع غيرك.
إقرأ قوانين القسم هنا ولا تكن مخالفا لها.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*لا يمكن أن يقول البابا شنوده هذا الكلام بهذا المعنى
فنحن تلاميذه وتعلمنا على يديه ونعرف كيف يفكر وكيف يتكلم

فحاول أن تفهم ما قاله ، وإلاَّ فإسأل عنه (فى موضوع منفصل)، قبل أن تجزم بالقول هكذا*


----------



## كيف الحال (15 مارس 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب مخالفة قوانين القسم و السطو على مواضيع الغير
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

ولكنى سأوضح لك نقطة صغيرة فى مداخلتى الأولى

وهى أننى قلت أنه : أعلن عن لاهوته بطرق مناسبة عديدة

فمعنى كلامى ، أنه أعلن ذلك ليس بالصياح عن نفسه قائلاً : يا ناس يا هوه  ، أنا الله فإعبدونى 

فهذا لا يقوله ولا يظن به إلاَّ المعتوهين

ولكنه - كما قلت - أعلن عن ذلك بطرق *مناسبة *

فذلك لم يكن بهذا الإسلوب الأحمق (الذى يظنه المعتوهين) ، بل بالحكمة اللائقة بالله

فقد كان هذا الإعلان ، بعمل معجزات الخلق التى ليست فى سلطان أحد إلاَّ الله وحده
ثم بذكر عبارات مختصرة - أثناء أو بعد عمله للمعجزة - تؤكد على لاهوته ، ولكن بطريقة ليست فجَّة ، بل بحكمة

مثلما حدث بعد معجزة خلقه للعيون للمولود أعمى ، إذ قال لهم : أنا والآب واحد ، فحاولا أن يرجموه ، أى أنهم فهموا معنى كلامه ، برغم أنه لم يقله بطريقة فجة

كما أنه قبل هذه المعجزة ، قال لهم : قبل أن يكون إبراهيم ، أنا كائن ، ففهموا معنى كلامه وأرادوا أيضاً أن يرجموه

+++++

فإعلانه عن لاهوته موجود دائماً ، ولكنه ليس بالطريقة المباشرة الفجة ، بل بإشارات وأعمال

+++

كما أنه توجد نقطة أخرى
وهى أنه لم يكشف جوهره اللاهوتى بطريقة عيانية منظورة ، لأن ذلك فوق إحتمال الكائنات جميعاً بلا إستثناء
فلا أحد يقوى على معاينة جوهر اللاهوت ذاته

فحتى الملائكة ، يعانون ما يتحه لهم من رؤية مجده ، فى الحدود التى يسمح بها ، وليس جوهره الغير محدود
لأنه حتى الملائكة ، هى كائنات محدودة ، والمحدود لا يحتوى الغير محدود
ولكنه فى تجسده لم يكشف للملائكة الساقطة - الشياطين - هذا المقدار من المجد الإلهى الذى فيه

++++

فلعلى أكون قد أوضحت لسيادتك أنه توجد جوانب عديدة عند الحديث عن هذا الأمر
والفهم الجيد يقتضى الإلمام بها جميعاً

ولذلك فالضرورة تقتضى البحث أو السؤال ، قبل إصدار الأحكام المطلقة هكذا

السؤال هو مدخل للمعرفة

فإسأل ما شئت ، ولكن لا تجزم ولا تحكم قبل أن تدرس وتفهم


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

> *المسيح لم يعلن عن ألوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس*


*بل اعلنها لفظا وعملا وقدرة وسلطان فهو اعلنها بكل الطرق الممكنة وغير الممكنة فماهو اللفظ الالهى الذى تريده ان يطلقه المسيح على نفسه وانا احضرهولك حالا *


> *ففى الى هيقول عشان تتم النبؤه طب ما لو كان اله هتم النبؤه لأنه المفروض انه واضعها ومتحكم فيها *


*تقصد ايه بالنبوة تقصد لتميم خطة الخلاص والصليب 
المسيح لم ينكر لاهوته المسيح اخفى لاهوته 
وهناك فرق شاسع بين الاخفاء والانكار
فهو اخلى ذاته ولم يتخلى عن ذاته والشيطان كان متحير فى امره وشك انه ابن الله بل وصل لحالات تاكد انه ابن الله ولم يدخل معه المسيح فى نقاشات وكان ينتهره بقوته ويقوله اخرس واخرج منه 
وخطة الخلاص ستتم كما يريد الله وليس كما تريد انت *


> *حتى لو أعلن طب ليه ما أعلنهاش وهو على الصليب وليه ما أعلنهاش بعد القيامه *


*كل موقف فى حياة المسيح اعلن عن الوهيته باعتباره الكلمة الابن المتجسد قبل القيامة وبعد القيامة وحتى على الصليب اظهر سلطانه للص اليمين بعد ان ناداه وقال لهم اذكرنى متى جئت فى ملكوتك فحتى وهو لا صورة له ولا جمال اعترف اللص بربيوبية صاحب الملكوت
تخيل لما لص يعترف وانت لسه مش عايز تعترف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حقيقى اللص اليمين ايمانه عظيم *


> *وليه كان بيتخفى بعد ما قام الثلاث أيام فلا يوجد أى مانع *


*المسيح قام بجسد القيامة الممجد وارتفع عن الارضيات نهائيا استعداد للدخول الى الاقداس الحقيقة والجلوس فى مجده عن يمين العظمة فكان وجوده الارضى بعد القيامة ظهورات وليس تواجد **جسدانى بالمفهوم اللى كان قبل الالام والصليب
ومستعد ان اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على نفسه جميع الالقاب الالهية كما عرفناها من البدء*


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> * المسيح لم يعلن عن ألوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس كله ففى الى هيقول عشان تتم النبؤه طب ما لو كان اله هتم النبؤه لأنه المفروض انه واضعها ومتحكم فيها حتى لو أعلن *


 

أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك.

بس يا ريت تكون الأسئلة للمعرفة لأن ماي روك أعطاك روابط لقراءتها و اتمنى أن تقرأها جيدا وتعود بأسئلتك عن ما لم تفهمه في هذا الموضوع.

حتى ذلك الحين احب أن ابين خطأ كلامك. المسيح اظهر الوهيته كثيرا بالقول والفعل والأعمال التي قام بها. 

الإعلان لا يكون بالقول "انا هو الله" . أسأل نفسط وكن صادقا هل لو قال لك أحدهم "أنا الله" تصدقه ام تقول له انه كاذب؟

اليهود طالبوا بموب المسيح لأنهم فهموا من كلامه انه قال عن نفسه انه الله ولم يصدقوه لقساوة قلوبهم فقالوا انه مستحق الموت. اقرأ:

63 *وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟» *
64* قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». *
65* فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ! *
66* مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا: «إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ». *





mowafee قال:


> QUOTE] *طب ليه ما أعلنهاش وهو على الصليب *



*أعلن السيد المسيح عن الوهيته عند صلبه في إنشقاق حجاب هيكل سليمان، والطبيعة التي زلزلت والقبور التي انفتحت. **إقرأ:*


*50 فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. *
*51 وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ *
*52 وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ *
*53 وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ. *
*54 وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ». *




mowafee قال:


> *وليه ما أعلنهاش بعد القيامه حيث الفداء انتهى كما يظن وليه كان بيتخفى بعد ما قام الثلاث أيام فلا يوجد أى مانع *


 
شفت كيف انت بتسأل وانت مش عارف اي حاجة عن الإنجيل ولا عن حقيقة يسوع ولا عن حياته.
المعرفة مفيدة والنقل بدون معرفة لن يفيدك يوم الدينونة.

المسيح مكنش مخفي بعد قيامته. هو ظهر لتلاميذه لمدة اربعين يوم وعلمهم الكثير.

2* إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ*. 
3 *اَلَّذِينَ *أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً *وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ. *


عمل الرب الخلاصي انتهى بعد صلبه في قيامته وترك لرسله وتلاميذه وكل من يؤمن به عمل التبشير بهذا الخلاص *بقوة الروح القدس.*

وهذا ما نعمله نحن ولك ان تقبل أو ترفض خلاصه المجاني.


----------



## mowafee (15 مارس 2011)

*أقصد بالاعلان الاعلان الصريح أن يقول( أنا الله أعبدونى ) فالنصوص التى تأتون بها تحتمل أكثر من تأويل وأكثر من معنى وتفسير فالنصوص التى فى العهد القديم لاتعتبر اثبات لان لم يفهما اليهود كذلك
و ايضا فى عهد المسيح لم تفهم كذلك فألالوهية بنيت بعد ذلك أما ما حدث من معجزات فقد حدث مثلها الكثير من رسل وأنبياء
أما لماذا التمسك بعبارة (أنا الله أعبدونى) لأن صاحب الشئ بيعلن انه صاحبه عشان ميجيش حد أخر وينسبه لنفسه ايضا تقولون أخفاها و لم ينكرها لماذا أخفاها

نيجى نتطرق لبعض النصوص
63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟» 

64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 

قال له يسوع انت قلت  يعنى انت الى بتقول كده و قال ابن الله و لم يقل الله طبعا مش عايزين ندل فى حلقة ان الابن هو الكلمه والكلمه هى الله يعنى الابن هو الله لأن( ابن الله غير الله) وبعدين قال تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه ما معنى القوه هنا ولماذا يجلس عن يمينها ولماذا يظل ابن الانسان هو هيحتاج الناسوت فى ايه بعد كده

كذلك هذا النص يقر أن الابن سيخضع لله الذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل 

 رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 28

وَمَتَى أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.


أما عن النص الذى يقول  أنا فى الآب والآب فى


 فهذه النصوص تقول عكس ذلك

يوحنا 20:14

(فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ)

فهل تلاميذه ألهه ايضا؟؟؟

وأفسس 6:4 
(إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ).

وهل الناس كلها ألهه

و 1 كورنثوس 6 19-20)
19( أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ، الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ، وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟

20 لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ. فَمَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَفِي أَرْوَاحِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيِ للهِ.) 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

> *أقصد بالاعلان الاعلان الصريح أن يقول( أنا الله أعبدونى ) فالنصوص التى تأتون بها تحتمل أكثر من تأويل وأكثر من معنى وتفسير فالنصوص التى فى العهد القديم لاتعتبر اثبات لان لم يفهما اليهود كذلك*


*وان اثبتلك انها قالها صراحة هل ستثق فى الرسالة الانجليلية ام ستضع راسك فى الرمل وتقول اصلهم حرفوه
نتفق على المبدا سوا *


> *و ايضا فى عهد المسيح لم تفهم كذلك فألالوهية بنيت بعد ذلك أما ما حدث من معجزات فقد حدث مثلها الكثير من رسل وأنبيا*ء


*دى مش وظيفتك دى وظيفتنا وان ثبت ان الرسل والتلاميذ امنوا بالكلمة الازلى يهوه المتجسد
وان ثبت ان اليهود فهموا رسالة المسيح وفهموا انه يعادل ذاته بالله معادلة تامة 
وان ثبت وان افعال المسيح لم ولن يفعلها احد سواه 
فهل ستثق فى الرسالة الانجيلية ولا هتقول حرفوه؟؟؟؟؟*


> *قال له يسوع انت قلت  يعنى انت الى بتقول كده*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعذرنى مش لاقى غير انى اضحك واضح انك انسان بسيط جدا
انت قولت يعنى زى مبتقول او فى الانجليزية **Yes, it is as you say
اى نعم كما تقول واكد على ذلك انه ستنظرون المسيح جالس عن يمين القوة الى النهاية *


> كذلك هذا النص يقر أن الابن سيخضع لله الذى أخضع له الكل كى يكون الله الكل فى الكل
> 
> رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 28
> 
> وَمَتَى أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.


*لو سمحت اكتبلى الاصحاح كله وانا هشرحلك النص لاهوتيا وسبق وشرحنا النص هنا فى المنتدى وكتبت موضوع عنه هحاول اشوفهولك 
الموضوع عن القيامة الاخيرة وابطال الموت كعدو اخير وخضوع الابن اى الرحمة الالهية للاب اى العدل الالهى لاستعلان العدل على الناس وانتهاء فرصة الرحمة ياريت تسال *


> *فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ)
> 
> فهل تلاميذه ألهه ايضا؟؟؟*


*الموضوع مش بالسذاجة والطفولية دى *
*الموضوع كله بيرتكز على الوساطة للابن الازلى عنا للاب فالطريق للاب هو عن طريق الايمان بالوسيط يسوع المسيح
هو فى ابيه لانه ابنه
وانا فى المسيح ومن خلال المسيح اصل للاب 
والكلام دا كان خاص بالبارقليط وارساله للمؤمنين للتثبيت فى المسيح من خلال سكناه ووصاياه *
*16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ،*
*17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.*
*18 لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.*
*19 بَعْدَ قَلِيل لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضًا، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ.*
*20 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ، وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.*
*21 اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ، وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».*
*22 قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟*


> إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ).
> 
> وهل الناس كلها ألهه


*مش فاهم
حضرتك عايز دروس تعليمية كتير ياريت تركز وتسال فى سؤال محدد
عايز نبدا سوا اثبات ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا الاله والرب  *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*حينئذ الابن ايضا سيخضع للذى اخضع له الكل .الانبا غريغوريوس  *​


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

لو كل مسيحيين العالم ردوا عليك مش هتقتنع لسبب واحد فقط وهو أنك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويمكن انك لم تراه، لأنك أنت وغيرك من المسلمين محرم عليكم ان تلمسوا الكتاب المقدس لأن *الشيطان يخاف ** كلمة الله* = *يسوع المسيح* = *الحق والطريق والحياة* .... ودا هو كتابتا المقدس.
 
ما انت سوى بناقل مثل الببغاء التي تردد اصواتا ... ليس أكثر من أصواتا صدى لأصوات تسمعها ولا تفهمها.

كل ما قلته في مشاركتك هو نقل ونسخ من مواقع عدو الخير ولا تعرف اين مكانها في الإنجيل.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مارس 2011)

> أقصد بالاعلان الاعلان الصريح أن يقول( أنا الله أعبدونى ) فالنصوص التى تأتون بها تحتمل أكثر من تأويل وأكثر من معنى وتفسير



*لا تستطيع أن تفرض رؤيتك وشروطك على الله وعلى الكتاب المقدس، هكذا إختار الله طريقة الاعلان عن ذاته، ووظيفتك ووظيفتنا اما القبول أو الرفض. عدم وجود نص حرفي ( أنا الله أعبدونى ) لا يعني شيئا في اللاهوت المسيحي، لأننا نفهم الكتاب كما جاء دون وضع شروط مُسبقة كما تفعل أنت.
*


> فالنصوص التى فى العهد القديم لاتعتبر اثبات لان لم يفهما اليهود كذلك


*عدم فهم اليهود وانكارهم للنبؤات والتي لا تتحقق الا في يسوع المسيح شأنهم وليست شأننا وهذا ليس دليل ضدنا بل عليهم يوم الحساب أمام الرب الديّان.
*



> و ايضا فى عهد المسيح لم تفهم كذلك فألالوهية بنيت بعد ذلك أما ما حدث من معجزات فقد حدث مثلها الكثير من رسل وأنبياء



*معجزات الرسل والأنبياء لا تحدث من ذاتهم، أما معجزات السيد المسيح فهي بسلطان لاهوته، ومنها مسامحته للخطايا وإحيائه للموتى
*



> نيجى نتطرق لبعض النصوص



*هذه العبارة أهم ما قلته. اللاهوت المسيحي يا عزيزي لا يُفهم من بعض النصوص، بل من الكتاب المقدس ككل بتفسير الكنيسة.*



> قال له يسوع انت قلت يعنى انت الى بتقول كده و قال ابن الله و لم يقل الله طبعا مش عايزين ندل فى حلقة ان الابن هو الكلمه والكلمه هى الله يعنى الابن هو الله لأن( ابن الله غير الله) وبعدين قال تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه ما معنى القوه هنا ولماذا يجلس عن يمينها ولماذا يظل ابن الانسان هو هيحتاج الناسوت فى ايه بعد كده



*فهمك للآيات فيه أخطاء كثيرة ومُركبّة. لنحلل أقوالك معا:
*


> و قال ابن الله و لم يقل الله


*وهذا لا يخدم مفهومك الاسلامي أيضا. يعني انت خرجت من جورة ووقعت في دحضيرة. هذا اعتراف صريح منك أن المسيح قال أنه ابن الله!
*


> طبعا مش عايزين ندل فى حلقة ان الابن هو الكلمه والكلمه هى الله يعنى الابن هو الله لأن( ابن الله غير الله)



*هل ابن الملك ملك أيضا أم لا؟ الملك هو ملك وابن ملك أيضا يا عزيزي.*



> وبعدين قال تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوه ما معنى القوه هنا ولماذا يجلس عن يمينها ولماذا يظل ابن الانسان هو هيحتاج الناسوت فى ايه بعد كده



*لقب ابن الانسان هو اشارة الى نبوة النبي دانيال (دانيال 7):*

[Q-BIBLE]13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه. 14 فاعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والامم والالسنة.سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض[/Q-BIBLE]

*الناسوت هنا هو الناسوت القائم من بين الأموات، أي ناسوت ممجد. ونحن نؤمن بقيامة الأموات في اليوم الآخر، والمؤمنون بقيامة السيد المسيح سيقومون بجسد ممجد والذي يختلف بالصفات عن الجسد الحالي الضعيف.

الجلوس عن يمين القوة تعني المساواة في العزّة لأن الله غير محدود وليس له شمال ولا يمين، التفسير الحرفي هنا لا يجوز!*



> وَمَتَى أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ، فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضًا سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ، كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.



إقرأ هنا



> أما عن النص الذى يقول أنا فى الآب والآب فى
> 
> 
> فهذه النصوص تقول عكس ذلك
> ...



*السيد المسيح قال في يوحنا 30:10: أنا والآب واحد هل قيل عن أحد آخر، أو هل يجرؤ أحد آخر أن يقول هذه الجُملة عن نفسه؟ فهذا اذا كلام صريح عن لاهوته*



> وأفسس 6:4
> (إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الْكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ).



*كيف تفهم هذا النص؟*



> و 1 كورنثوس 6 19-20)
> 19( أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ، الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ، وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟
> 
> 20 لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ. فَمَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَفِي أَرْوَاحِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيِ للهِ.)



*وجود الروح القدس فينا لا يعني أن اللاهوت اتحد بأجسادنا بل يعني أن الروح يعمل فينا ويسكن في ايماننا.*


----------



## mowafee (16 مارس 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب عدم مراجعة المواضيع المذكورة و بسبب تجاهل الردود و رمي خلاصات تافهة ملصقة بالإيمان المسيحي.
*


----------



## تيمو (16 مارس 2011)

*المشكلة أنك تتمسك بعبارة أساسها الفكر الإسلامي ، هل تتوقع أن الله مثلاً طلب يوماً من أحد عبادته؟ وإذا فعل فبأي مفهوم؟*

*سأعكس الطلب وسأطلب منك عدد المرات التي طلب فيها الله من شعبه عبادته سواء في العهد القديم أو الجديد. *

*بالإنتظار ، لأن للكلام بقية .. شكراً*


----------



## mowafee (16 مارس 2011)

*طبعا الله يعلن عن نفسه أنه اله ويأمر بعبادته والنصوص فى العهد القديم كثيره أذكر منها 


سفر التثنية 11: 13
	«فَإِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ لِوَصَايَايَ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ لِتُحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ وَتَعْبُدُوهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ،

	سفر الخروج الأصحاح 20 
1.أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.
2.لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ، أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ، وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَانًا إِلَى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ.

 سفر اللاويين 26: 1
«لاَ تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَوْثَانًا، وَلاَ تُقِيمُوا لَكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا أَوْ نَصَبًا، وَلاَ تَجْعَلُوا فِي أَرْضِكُمْ حَجَرًا مُصَوَّرًا لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهُ. لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2011)

نعم ، الله يطلب ألاَّ نعبد آلهة أخرى 

بل يجب أن تكون العبادة له وحده

+++ ولكن ، لو تمعنت سيادتك فى طريقة الله السامية فى التعبير ، فإنك ستلاحظ  أنه لم يقل : أنا الله إعبدونى

بل أشار إلى ذلك بإسلوب سامى رفيع المستوى

+++ ونفس الأمر فى كلام ربنا يسوع

فإنه لم يطلب هذا الطلب بهذه الطريقة الفجة ، بل أيضاً أشار إليها بإسلوب رفيع المستوى

فما عليك سوى أن تدرس بأمانة وإخلاص ، فستجد كل شيئ واضح 
أما العقل المعاند الذى كان لليهود ومن يشبههم ، فقد رفض هذا الإله برغم كل ما فعله أمام عيونهم ، بحجج مختلقة

رفضوه فى العهد القديم بعدما صنع لهم المعجزات الباهرة ، التى كللها بشق البحر

ورفضوه فى العهد الجديد برغم معجزاته الباهرة أيضاً ، والتى كللها بإقامة الميت وهو رميم

فإختار لنفسك ما تريد : أن تتبع اليهود المعاندين وأشباههم فى التحجج بكل حجة من أجل الرفض
أو أن تتبع القديسين - من اليهود المخلصين ، ومن كل الشعوب - الذين فكروا بأمانة ، فآمنوا


----------



## تيمو (17 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *طبعا الله يعلن عن نفسه أنه اله ويأمر بعبادته والنصوص فى العهد القديم كثيره أذكر منها *





mowafee قال:


> *سفر التثنية 11: 13*
> *    «فَإِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ لِوَصَايَايَ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ لِتُحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ وَتَعْبُدُوهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ،*
> 
> *    سفر الخروج الأصحاح 20 *
> ...




مراحب

رائع ، أنتَ أحضرت ثلاثة نصوص إثنان منهما لا يحوي على عبارة: أنا الله فاعبدوني !

والأولى التي تحوي ، ارتبط الفعل (تحبوه) بالفعل (تعبدوه) ...

معلّش ، لو فيه غلبة ، ممكن تحضر لي نصوص أكثر من العهد القديم يقول فيه الله: أنا الله فاعبدوني ؟؟

معلّش حبيب قلبي، الموضوع يتحدّث عن منظور آخر ، وهدفي أن نصل لهذا المنظور الآخر برؤيا مسيحية بحتة ...

شكراً


----------



## mowafee (17 مارس 2011)

*جبتلك خمس نصوص  اعلن الله فيها عن نفسه وطلب العباده بصيغة المضارع وصيغة الامر ادينى انت بقى نص واحد يعلن فيه المسيح انه اله ويطلب العبوديه باى صيغه ولاحظ ان السؤال الرئيسى لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته

 سفر الخروج 23: 25
	وَتَعْبُدُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ، فَيُبَارِكُ خُبْزَكَ وَمَاءَكَ، وَأُزِيلُ الْمَرَضَ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ.

سفر التثنية 11: 13
	«فَإِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ لِوَصَايَايَ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ لِتُحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ وَتَعْبُدُوهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ،

 سفر يشوع 24: 14
	فَالآنَ اخْشَوْا الرَّبَّ وَاعْبُدُوهُ بِكَمَال وَأَمَانَةٍ، وَانْزِعُوا الآلِهَةَ الَّذِينَ عَبَدَهُمْ آبَاؤُكُمْ فِي عِبْرِ النَّهْرِ وَفِي مِصْرَ، وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ.


 سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 30: 8
	الآنَ لاَ تُصَلِّبُوا رِقَابَكُمْ كَآبَائِكُمْ، بَلِ اخْضَعُوا لِلرَّبِّ وَادْخُلُوا مَقْدِسَهُ الَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ فَيَرْتَدَّ عَنْكُمْ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِهِ.


سفر طوبيا 14: 10
	اسمعوا يا بني لابيكم اعبدوا الرب بحق وابتغوا عمل مرضاتهوفى نص تعبنى مش عارف افسره ممكن تفسره لى

 إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».



*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مارس 2011)

يا عزيزى الفاضل

هل يوجد نص واحد يقول مثلما تقول سيادتك : "أنا الله فإعبدونى"

هل هذا التعبير بهذه الكيفية ، موجود فى الكتاب المقدس ، ولو مرة واحدة ؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 مارس 2011)

أما النص الذى يقوله رب المجد  ، الذى علَّمت عليه سيادتك باللون الأحمر ، فذلك موضوع مردود عليه مرات كثيرة جداً

فدعك منه الآن إلى أن ننتهى من النقطة الأولى


----------



## تيمو (17 مارس 2011)

شكراً للمجهود

سنأتي على نص نص ...

- أول ثلاثة نصوص (خروج وتثنية ويشوع) يتكلمون عن ذات النقطة، كيف؟ سفر تثنية هو من اسمه إعادة الإشتراع ، يعني أن سف تثنية هو إعادة الوصايا والشرائع وأهم الأحداث التي حدثت مع الشعب بمنظور جديد ... 

ويشوع أيضاً لو قرأته منذ البداية ستجده يُعيد ذات الأحداث والوصايا التي ذكّرها الله لشعبه، بداية إصحاح 24 يقول: وجمع يشوع جميع أسباط إسرائيل إلى شكيم....... آبائكم سكنوا 

لاحظ أن هذا الإصحاح منذ البداية تكرار ... بمعنى أنه ليسوا ثلاثة نصوص مختلفة بل ذات النص والوصية ...

- نأتي إلى الأخبار ... هذا النص صادر على لسان حزقيا وليس الله ذاته ، بمعنى أنها دعوة من شخص لشعب الرب بالعودة للرب ... إذن حزقيا النبي يطلب من شعب الله أن لا يُقسّوا قلوبهم وأن يعبدوا الرب !

- طوبيا ، فهو أيضاً وصية طوبيا لابنه وأحفاده يطلب منهم أن يعبدوا الله !

فعلياً صديقي ، أنتَ لم تأتي بخمسة نصوص على لسان الرب يقول لشعبه: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ، بمعناها الحرفي ... بل أتيتنا بنص وحيد من خروج ، وحتى هذا النص لا يقول: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ، بل يقول لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ......... وتعبدون الرب إلهكم . 

وكما تفضّل الزميل مكرم ، النص الأخير لن نتطرق إليه الآن إلا عندما تأتينا بأكثر من نص يقول فيه الله بوضوح: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...

وتذكّر: العهد القديم عبارة عن 39 سفر + الأسفار القانونية الثانية ، ومرت أحداث كثيرة على الشعب ، على الأقل يجب أن تأتينا بعشرات النصوص التي يقول فيها الله علانية وبكل وضوح: أنا هو الله فاعبدوني ...

شكراً يا صديقي


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 مارس 2011)

> *إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17
> قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».*


 

*السيد المسيح لم يقول لهم اني اصعد الى ابينا والهنا , ولكن قال اني اصعد ابي و ابيكم و الهي والهكم*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

*اخ موافى سأرد عليك بطريقة اخرى واتمنى ان تجاوب على هذا السؤال وليس من الضرورى ان ترد هنا ولكن حتى جاوب عليه بينك وبين نفسك بأمانة فى النهاية انت من سيقف امام الله 

ماشى يا اخ موافى على حسب كلامك المسيح لم يقل هو الله صراحة (مع انه قالها واليهود فهموه وارادوا قتله اكثر من مرة لانهم اعتبروه مجدف ويعادل نفسه بالله ) لكن اوك 
خلينا معاك هو مقالش هو الله ,وهو ليس الله المتجسد 
تقدر تقولى يا اخ موافى من يكون المسيح ؟
يعنى من هو ؟ ماهى طبيعته ؟ هل يمكن اعتباره انسان عادى او نبى عادى مثل باقى الانبياء ؟
فكر مع نفسك فى هذا السؤال ,من يكون المسيح اذا لم يكون هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ؟
هل افعاله واقواله وسلطانه وتأثيره على العالم كله الباقى الى يومنا هذا وعمله فى قلوب الناس يجعله انسان او نبى عادى ؟
كما قال احدهم اذا ادعى شخص انه الله يوجد احتمال من اتنين :
اما ان يكون مجنون (والمسيح لم يكن كذلك حاشا وهذا بشهادة حتى اعداءه)
واما ان يكون صادق وعليه ان يثبت ذلك بأعماله واقواله والمسيح اثبت ولازال يثبت 

من فضلك فكر فى السؤال بما تعرفه عن المسيح كشخص عاش فى التاريخ 
من يكون هو ؟ وما هى طبيعته ان لم يكن هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ؟
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 مارس 2011)

> جبتلك خمس نصوص اعلن الله فيها عن نفسه وطلب العباده بصيغة المضارع وصيغة الامر ادينى انت بقى نص واحد يعلن فيه المسيح انه اله ويطلب العبوديه باى صيغه ولاحظ ان السؤال الرئيسى لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته



*اليك بعض النصوص التي تشير أن المسيح قال بأنه الله، وأن تلاميذه الأولين (منذ بدء المسيحية) آمنوا بألوهيته:

* يوحنا 1:

1 في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله. 
2 هو في البدء كان عند الله. 
3 به كان كل شيء، وبغيره ما كان شيء مما كان.

14 والكلمة صار بشرا وعاش بيننا، فرأينا مجده مجدا يفيض بالنعمة والحق، ناله من الآب، كابن له أوحد. 

18 ما من أحد رأى الله. الإله الأوحد الذي في حضن الآب هو الذي أخبر عنه.

* يوحنا 5:

21 فكما يقيم الآب الموتى ويحيـيهم، كذلك الابن يحيِــي من يشاء. 
22 والآب لا يدين بنفسه أحدا لأنه جعل الدينونة كلها للابن، 
23 حتى يمجد جميع النّـاس الابن، كما يمجدون الآب. من لا يمجد الابن، لا يمجد الآب الذي أرسله. 

* يوحنا 8:

58 فأجابهم يسوع: ((الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن)). 
59 فأخذوا حجارة ليرجموه، فاختفى عنهم وخرج من الهيكل. 

* يوحنا 10:

25 فأجابهم يسوع: ((قلته لكم، ولكنكم لا تصدقون. الأعمال التي أعملها باسم أبـي تشهد لي. 
26 وكيف تصدقون وما أنتم من خرافي. 
27 خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها، وهي تتبعني. 
28 أعطيها الحياة الأبدية، فلا تهلك أبدا ولا يخطفها أحد مني. 
29 الآب الذي وهبها لي هو أعظم من كل موجود، وما من أحد يقدر أن يخطف من يد الآب شيئا، 
30 أنا والآب واحد)). 
31 وجاء اليهود بحجارة ليرجموه. 

* يوحنا 14:

6 أجابه يسوع: ((أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، لا يجيء أحد إلى الآب إلا بـي. 
7 لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبـي أيضا. ومن الآن أنتم تعرفونه، ورأيتموه)). 
8 فقال له فيلبس: ((يا سيد، أرنا الآب وكفانا)). 
9 فقال له يسوع: ((أنا معكم كل هذا الوقت، وما عرفتني بعد يا فيلبس؟ من رآني رأى الآب، فكيف تقول: أرنا الآب؟ 
10 ألا تؤمن بأني في الآب وأن الآب في؟ الكلام الذي أقوله لا أقوله من عندي، والأعمال التي أعملها يعملها الآب الذي هو في. 

* يوحنا 17:

5 فمجدني الآن يا أبـي عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل أن يكون العالم. 

* متى 11:

27 أبـي أعطاني كل شيء. ما من أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن شاء الابن أن يظهره له.

* متى 18:

20 فأينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، كنت هناك بينهم.

* متى 28:

18 فدنا منهم يسوع وقال لهم: ((نلت كل سلطان في السماء والأرض. 
19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، 
20 وعلموهم أن يعملوا بكل ما أوصيتكم به، وها أنا معكم طوال الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر)).

* عبرانيين 1:

1 كلم الله آباءنا من قديم الزمان بلسان الأنبياء مرات كثيرة وبمختلف الوسائل، 
2 ولكنه في هذه الأيام الأخيرة كلمنا بابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء وبه خلق العالم. 
3 هو بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره، يحفظ الكون بقوة كلمته. ولما طهرنا من خطايانا جلس عن يمين إله المجد في العلى، 
4 فكان أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما أعظم من أسمائهم.
5 فلمن من الملائكة قال الله يوما: ((أنت ابني وأنا اليوم ولدتك؟)) وقال أيضا: ((سأكون له أبا ويكون لي ابنا)). 
6 وعندما أرسل ابنه البكر إلى العالم قال أيضا: ((لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله)). 
7 وفي الملائكة قال الله: ((جعل من ملائكته رياحا ومن خدمه لهيب نار)). 
8 أما في الابن فقال: ((عرشك يا الله ثابت إلى أبد الدهور، وصولجان العدل صولجان ملكك.

* فيلبي 2:

5 فكونوا على فكر المسيح يسوع: 
6 هو في صورة الله، ما اعتبر مساواته لله غنيمة له، 
7 بل أخلى ذاته واتخذ صورة العبد صار شبيها بالبشر وظهر في صورة الإنسان
8 تواضع، أطاع حتى الموت، الموت على الصليب. 
9 فرفعه الله أعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 
10 لتنحني لاسم يسوع كل ركبة في السماء وفي الأرض وتحت الأرض 
11 ويشهد كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو الرب تمجيدا لله الآب.

* كولوسي 1:

15 هو صورة الله الذي لا يرى وبكر الخلائق كلها. 
16 به خلق الله كل شيء في السماوات وفي الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى: أأصحاب عرش كانوا أم سيادة أم رئاسة أم سلطان. به وله خلق الله كل شيء. 
17 كان قبل كل شيء وفيه يتكون كل شيء.

* كولوسي 2:

8 وانتبهوا لئلا يسلب أحد عقولكم بالكلام الفلسفي والغرور الباطل القائم على تقاليد البشر وقوى الكون الأولية، لا على المسيح. 
9 ففي المسيح يحل ملء الألوهية كله حلولا جسديا


* معجزات إقامة المسيح للموتى (راجع مرقس 22:5، لوقا 11:7، يوحنا 38:11) والتي تمت بسلطان المسيح الذاتي، وذلك دليل أنه الله.*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (19 مارس 2011)

*



المسيح لم يعلن عن ألوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس كله ففى الى هيقول عشان تتم النبؤه طب ما لو كان اله هتم النبؤه لأنه المفروض انه واضعها ومتحكم فيها حتى لو أعلن طب ليه ما أعلنهاش وهو على الصليب وليه ما أعلنهاش بعد القيامه حيث الفداء انتهى كما يظن وليه كان بيتخفى بعد ما قام الثلاث أيام فلا يوجد أى مانع 
:thnk0001:وشكرا على اتاحة السؤال 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شوف بالرغم انى لسا مش مسيحيى 
بس المسيح لم ياتى لاعلان انه اله و ان من لم يتبعه سوف يعذب و يحرق فى جهنم 
السيد المسيح اهتم بالرساله التى اتى من اجلها و هى خلاص الناس و تقديم الفداء 
شوف السيد المسيح لا يحتاج عباده (فقط ) اذا كان  يحتاج العباده كان قال صراحه اعبدونى و لاكنه لا يريد ان نعبده و نصلى له و نصوم له و نزكى له و نجاهد فى سبيله 
السيد المسيح كل ما يحتاجه هو قلوبنا فقط و ايماننا به ليس اكثر 
السيد المسيح قال فى الكتاب من امن بى و ان مات فسيحيا , يعنى الايمان به يكسر شوكه الموت 
امن به يكون لك الحياه الابديه 
السيد المسيح لم يقل من عبدنى و ان مات فسيحيا لا قال من امن بى 

فكر يا اخى و اقراء فى جميع الديانات و عن جميع الرسل لن تجد احد تكلم بهذا السلطان الذى تكلم به السيد المسيح 

دمت بود 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل

الخلاص والفداء نابع من الإيمان بالمسيح أنه هو الله المتجسد

فلو سيادتك أردت الخلاص ، فلن يخلصك إلاَّ الإله المتجسد الفادى لكل البشر

لا يقدر أن يفتدى الملايين الغير محدودة ، إلاَّ الغير محدود

فلو سيادتك رفضت كونه هو الله المتجسد ، وإعتبرته مجرد شخص عادى ، فكيف ستأخذ من هذا الشخص العادى ما هو غير عادى !!!

كيف يقدر أن يخلصك ، ويخلص الملايين معك ، إن كان هو مجرد شخص عادى !!!!!!!!!

فإما أن تؤمن بأنه هو الله المتجسد الكافى لفداء الملايين بلا حدود ، وإما أن ترفض قدرته على فداء الملايين ، وبالتالى على فدائك

ولا يمكن القبول بالإثنين معاً ، لأنهما عكس بعض


----------



## mowafee (21 مارس 2011)

*كيرلس الاورشليمى حاجه من اتنين اما انت مش فاهم السؤال أو عجزت عن الاجابه لان السؤال زى ما هو واضح لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر لو انت عاوز اجابه على ردك ممكن تدور على المناظره بتاعة الشيخ وسام عبد الله و القس عبد المسيح بسيط بيتكلمو على نفس منظورك بس أنصحك تنزلها كامله والدليل على كلامى ان انت الوحيد الى فهمت السؤال غلط لان كل المشاركين محدش قال الى انت قولته انا لا أناقشك الان عن لاهوت المسيح

metoo هما ثلاث نصوص ولكن مش هتفرق لو فرضتهم نص واحد وهى نصوص واضحه مش عايزين نجادل على الفاضى عندك نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو ابن الله هاتو معندكش أعمل زى المشاركين الاخرين و قول المسيح لم يأتى ليعبد جاى يموت على الصليب ليخلص وتنتهى القضيه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

> *هما ثلاث نصوص ولكن مش هتفرق لو فرضتهم نص واحد وهى نصوص واضحه مش عايزين نجادل على الفاضى عندك نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو ابن الله هاتو معندكش أعمل زى المشاركين الاخرين و قول المسيح لم يأتى ليعبد جاى يموت على الصليب ليخلص وتنتهى القضيه*


*طبعا انت تجاهلت كلامى تماما ويرجو من الاخوة المشاركين الامتناع قليلا الى ان انهى هذا الحوار مع الاخ موافى تماما من جذوره
علشان اعرف تفكيرك ازاى هسالك سؤال واضح ومباشر وصريح لو اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل الالقاب الالهية بكافة صورها فهل ستقبل النص الانجيلى كشاهدة موثقة عن يسوع اواعلانه كمسيا ابن الله الوحيد ام ستقول انها كتب محرفة اضاف اليها المسيحين اقوال تؤله المسيح
هل انت واثق من النص الانجيلى لكى نتحدث من خلاله وتقتنع بكل ماورد فيه ام سندخل فى دائرة عقيمة ونقول تحريفات وكلام فارغ 
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

*



يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الرب يظهر نفسه كما يشاء وليس كما تشاء يا اخ موافي

لن تفهم امور الرب الإ إذا كان فيك روح الرب

يغلق بسبب الجدل العقيم

هنا تسأل ونحن نجيب 
ولا نفرض على أحد قبول ردودنا
مش عاجبك ؟
تشكر على الردود وتمشي.
تجادل وتحاول تفرض على الله مشيئك؟
لا !​​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*ثانى نقطة هندخل فى نقطة المعبود بعد ان اثبتلك نقطة انه هو الرب الاله ولا سواه 
وسترى بام عينك ان المسيح اعلن صراحا لفظيا ان هو الرب الاله المعبود الذى كان يكلمنا من البدء وارسل لنا الانبياء والحكماء 
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

*عفوا من الإحوة المباركين*​ 
*سهوت عن شكركم على مجهودكم *
*الذي بذلتوه في الردود *
*من أجل تفتيح عيون تنظر ولا ترى*

*الرب يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2011)

بناءً على طلب الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق*
يعاد فتح الموضوع​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*بس لو مشينا بالمعدل دا هنخلص الموضوع فى الابدية انشاء الله *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *كيرلس الاورشليمى حاجه من اتنين اما انت مش فاهم السؤال أو عجزت عن الاجابه لان السؤال زى ما هو واضح لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر لو انت عاوز اجابه على ردك ممكن تدور على المناظره بتاعة الشيخ وسام عبد الله و القس عبد المسيح بسيط بيتكلمو على نفس منظورك بس أنصحك تنزلها كامله والدليل على كلامى ان انت الوحيد الى فهمت السؤال غلط لان كل المشاركين محدش قال الى انت قولته انا لا أناقشك الان عن لاهوت المسيح
> 
> metoo هما ثلاث نصوص ولكن مش هتفرق لو فرضتهم نص واحد وهى نصوص واضحه مش عايزين نجادل على الفاضى عندك نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو ابن الله هاتو معندكش أعمل زى المشاركين الاخرين و قول المسيح لم يأتى ليعبد جاى يموت على الصليب ليخلص وتنتهى القضيه
> *



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
لماذا لم ترد على مداخلتى ؟

أنت تفترض أن الله يقول : أنا هو الله فإعبدونى 

ولقد طلبت منك نصاً واحداً يؤكد هذه الفرضية ، نصاً واحداً بنفس هذه الصياغة الفجَّة ، التى تدعى أن الإله ينبغى أن يقولها

فلسنا نحن المقصرين فى الإجابة ، بل أنت الذى لا تقدر على إثبات كلامك

+++ وما زلت فى إنتظار ردك

+++ وأما إن كنت مخلصاً فى بحثك عن الحق ، فهذا هو بحث مدقق ، عن لاهوت المسيح ، فى الرابط :  http://christotheology-2.blogspot.com/

++وإنى فى إنتظار تعليقك عليه ، إن أحببت أن تقرأ وتعرف حقاً ، وليس مجرد المقاوحة *


----------



## mowafee (21 مارس 2011)

* أشكر الجميع شمس الحق وأمه وكل من شارك فى الموضوع
شمس الحق : لو اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل الالقاب الالهية بكافة صورها فهل ستقبل النص الانجيلى كشاهدة موثقة عن يسوع اواعلانه كمسيا ابن الله الوحيد
mowafee لو دورت على كل مشاركاتى تلقينى بتعامل مع النصوص فقط لا مع التفسير الكنسى والابائى
شمس الحق :اثبتلك نقطة انه هو الرب الاله ولا سواه 
 mowafee مش هو ده سؤالى
النصوص الى هاتجبها تكون صحيحه و صريحه لايكون عليها خلاف من المسيحين يعنى متكونش منقوضه نصيا وانا لا ادعى العلم ولا الدراسه عشان كده ممكن أتأخر فى الرد حتى أبحث و أسأل وياريت ان تشارك وحدك منعا للتشتت وان اختلفنا ووصلنا لطريق مسدود نترك هذه النقطه ونتناقش فى الى بعدها  ومش لازم انا أقتنع أو انت تقتنع لأن فى ناس كتير ممكن تقتنع باذن الله  *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

*يبدو أنك لم تجد وقتاً كافياً لقراءة مداخلتى السابقة ، لنزول مداخلتك بعدها بقليل

وما زلت منتظراً إجابتك ، وأتمنى أن تقرأ البحث الذى ذكرت رابطه ، لأنه يوفر الكثير من المجادلات المردود عليها بكل دقة*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *كيرلس الاورشليمى حاجه من اتنين اما انت مش فاهم السؤال أو عجزت عن الاجابه لان السؤال زى ما هو واضح لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر لو انت عاوز اجابه على ردك ممكن تدور على المناظره بتاعة الشيخ وسام عبد الله و القس عبد المسيح بسيط بيتكلمو على نفس منظورك بس أنصحك تنزلها كامله والدليل على كلامى ان انت الوحيد الى فهمت السؤال غلط لان كل المشاركين محدش قال الى انت قولته انا لا أناقشك الان عن لاهوت المسيح
> *



*لا يا زميل، صدّقي أنا فاهم الموضوع جيدا. حضرتك الذي لا تريد أن تفهم أبدا والدليل على ذلك تجاهلك المتعمّد لردّي الأول عليك هنا ثم ردي الثاني هنا وحجّتك: "راجع المناظرة". يا عزيزي "المناظرة" أنا عارفها وسمعتها ولا أنت ولا شيخك وسام تستطيعون الرد على الأدلّة الواضحة للاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس وتاريخ الكنيسة منذ فجرها الأول.

كما أعيد وأقول لك النقطة الأساسية:

اللاهوت المسيحي لا يُفهم من بعض النصوص، بل من الكتاب المقدس ككل بتفسير الكنيسة. لا تأتي وتفرض علينا وجهة نظر معينة.*


----------



## mowafee (21 مارس 2011)

*الاستاذ مكرم ذكى شنوده فعلا مشفتش الرد
 مشاركاتك السابقه لم تأتى بالدليل النصى الذى يعلن المسيح عن الوهيته انا لم أشترط ان تكون بصيغة انا الله اعبدونى  انا أتيت بنصوص من العهد القديم أعطينى مثلها من العهد الجديد بما انكم أعتبرتم أن الله فى العهد القديم هو المسيح*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*يااخوة الرجاء رجاءا المتابعة قليلا وسانهى الموضوع من جذوره
*


> *لو دورت على كل مشاركاتى تلقينى بتعامل مع النصوص فقط لا مع التفسير الكنسى والابائى*


*
انا يا حبيبى مبتلكمش عن تفسير نصوص انا بتكلم عن النص ذاته فهل ستقبل بيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> *النصوص الى هاتجبها تكون صحيحه و صريحه لايكون عليها خلاف من المسيحين يعنى متكونش منقوضه نصيا وانا لا ادعى العلم ولا الدراسه عشان كده ممكن أتأخر فى الرد حتى أبحث و أسأل وياريت ان تشارك وحدك منعا للتشتت وان اختلفنا ووصلنا لطريق مسدود نترك هذه النقطه ونتناقش فى الى بعدها ومش لازم انا أقتنع أو انت تقتنع لأن فى ناس كتير ممكن تقتنع باذن الله *


*كويس اوى انك تعرف قدر نفسك فى المناقشات الاهوتية 
لكن مفيش حاجة اسمها طريق مسدود فى حاجة اسمها الحق المطلق اللى هعرضه على سيادتك سواء قبلته ام لا فدا شانك انت مش شاننا احنا 
ياريت تقولى ايه الالفاظ الالهية فى اللغة اليونانية 
مبدئا كلمة الله بتستخدم فى اللغات العربية مقابلة للقب وليس لاسم
الله فى الترجمات العربية تعنى الاله 
والاله فى العبرية ليه مرادفات زى الوهيم وايل 
والاله فى اليونانية لقب هو ثيؤس 
لكن كلمة يهوه ترجمت فى العربية للرب وفى اليونانى كريوس 
فهل انت معترض على ان ثيؤس وكريوس الفاظ الهية بمعناهم المطلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*بالاضافى الى كريوس وثيؤس 
هناك اهيه اشير اهيه لفظ الهى مقابله فى اليونانية 
ايجو ايمى هو اون 
فاحنا امام اهم تلات القاب للرب الاله 
عبرى..................يونانى................عربى
الوهيم ................ثيؤس..................الله
يهوه.....................كريوس................الرب
اهيه اشير اهيه..............ايجو ايمى هو اون.................الكائن الذى يكون
عندك اعتراض على الكلمتين البساط دول  *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

*


mowafee قال:



الاستاذ مكرم ذكى شنوده فعلا مشفتش الرد
 مشاركاتك السابقه لم تأتى بالدليل النصى الذى يعلن المسيح عن الوهيته انا لم أشترط ان تكون بصيغة انا الله اعبدونى  انا أتيت بنصوص من العهد القديم أعطينى مثلها من العهد الجديد بما انكم أعتبرتم أن الله فى العهد القديم هو المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

+++++++++++++++++++++

سيادتك طالبت فعلاً بنص بهذه الصيغة

ولكن طالمت أنك تخطيت هذا المطلب الأصلى ، فإننى سننتقل للمطلوب الجديد ، وهو أن يقول ذلك بالمعنى وليس بهذا النص الفج

وعن ذلك توجد ردود كثيرة جداً جداً

وقد أعطيت سيادتك بحثاً - لى - قدمت فيه ملخص دراسة مدققة جداً ، فوق ما تتصور ، وكنت أتمنى أن تطلع عليه ، لأنه سيوفر مجهودنا كلنا

ولكن ، سأنقل لسيادتك مجرد صفحة واحدة منه ، ثم أتركك للمواصلة من الرابط إن أردت :

++


(1)[ كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ] يو1 :3

 أى أن المسيح الإبن الكلمة هو كلى القدرة، إذ أنه هو الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ، بل ويستحيل على أى أحد غيره أن يخلق أى شئ نهائياً ،إذ تقول الآية : [ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان]، أى أنه هو الأقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه ، أى يستحيل الوجود بدونه.   فلو كان الابن هو مجرد أداة مخلوقة- كما يدعون- لكان من السهل على خالقه أن يخلق الألآف غيره، ولما قيل: [ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان] !!!! ، إن هذه الآية وحدها تكفى لإثبات فساد بدعتهم.
 ولو كان الإبن شخصاً مختلفاً عن جوهر الآب - كما يدعون - لأصبح الآب عاجزاً عن الخلق بمفرده بدون هذا الشخص الغريب عنه والذى: [ بغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ] !!!! أى أنهم يجعلون الآب إلهاً عاجزاً !!! فهل هذا الكلام يقبله عقل أو ضمير ؟؟؟؟ 
 ولو لم يكن الإبن والآب واحداً ومن ذات الجوهر الواحد ، لأصبح كلاً من الإثنين المنفصلين عاجزاً تماماً عن العمل بقدرته الذاتية ، فتسقط صفة الإلوهية عنه.  وهكذا تسقط صفة الإلوهية عنهما كليهما وليس عن الإبن فقط كما إدعت بدعتهم الشيطانية . 
 وفوق ذلك ، فلو لم يكن الابن من ذات جوهر الآب وواحداً معه ، لأصبحت الشركة بين الآب والابن  فى خلق الكون ، هى شركة بين فردين منفصلين ، وليست شركة إقنومية بين أقانيم - لا قيام بدونهم - متساوين من ذات الجوهر الواحد للإله الواحد الذى لا شريك لـه، كما هى بالحقيقة فعلاً. 
 لذلك فان هذه البدعة تؤدى إلى بدعة تعدد الآلهة، وهذا ضد إيمان المسيحية بالتوحيد: [الله واحد] رو3: 30. 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*استاذ مكرم المسلم يعبد النص فالنص عنده اله 
علشان نريحه همشى معاه بالنص المؤله لديه ونرى هل اطلق المسيح على ذاته جميع الالقاب الالهية المعروفة فى الفكر الكتابى ام لا 

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

ملحوظة فقط

من نص الكتاب ، يظهر أنه مكتوب للرد على بعض المتهودين ، الذين يعملون لحساب اليهود ، بكلام منقوض من كل نواحيه ، وقد رددنا فى كتابين عن بدعتين فاسدتين لهم  ، وهما : 1-- إنكار لاهوت المسيح (فإنهم ليسوا مسيحيين ، وهم يصرحون بذلك) ، 2 -- إنكار وجود وخلود الروح البشرية ، بل يعتبرون الإنسان مثل البهائم التى تفنى بموتها ، بحسب منطوق بدعتهم الفاسدة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

أخى الحبيب شمس 
معذرة عن تخطى مداخلتك ، لأن مداخليتينا جاءتا فى نفس اللحظة

وعلى كلٍ ، فإن كان من المسلمين أو المتهودين - حيث أن الإحتمالين قائمان - فأمامه ردودنا جميعاً ، إن أراد البحث الأمين عن الحق

وإلاَّ فهو المسؤل عن نفسه ومصيره الأبدى


----------



## apostle.paul (21 مارس 2011)

*ولا يهمك يا استاذ مكرم المشكلة ان المسلم متمسك بالنصية 
وانا رفقة بحاله هوضحله الاعلان اللفى للمسيح انه هو الرب الاله الكائن 
*


----------



## mowafee (22 مارس 2011)

*أنا مسلم مؤمن بالله وأعتز بذلك ونحن لا نعبد الآ الله الحق وحده لا نشرك به شئ لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ولذلك عقيدتنا راسخه ثانيا لغة عبادة النص وتأليهه و الثب والرمى بالباطل دى لغة الضعفاء احنا بنتحاور بالادب

شمس الحق : بس لو مشينا بالمعدل دا هنخلص الموضوع فى الابدية انشاء الله

 لا لافى الابديه ولا حاجه انتو ممكن تغلقو الموضوع فى أى لحظه وبأى حجه ذى ما حصل مع  lovekhlood
نرجع لموضوعنا شكلك متخصص فى علم اللاهوت  
بس مش غريب ان انت بس الى تبقى عارف النصوص دى هى سريه ولا ايه

الكلام الى بتقوله بتاع معنى الله والرب بالعبرى واليونانى انا غير مختص بالغات وكتير من الى هايشفو الموضوع كذلك فخلينا فى العربى ومتنساش انا عايز الاعلان صريح بدون لف وبدون أفعاله تدل عليه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2011)

معلش عايز اسأل حبة أسئلة ولو كنت موجود يبقى يا حظك يا مسلم ..



> *لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر*


مين قال انه لم يعلن عن الوهيته ؟ تفضل اجبنا ..



> *لو انت عاوز اجابه على ردك ممكن تدور على المناظره بتاعة  الشيخ وسام عبد الله و القس عبد المسيح بسيط بيتكلمو على نفس منظورك بس  أنصحك تنزلها كامله *



مناظرة جميلة ، ابونا عبد المسيح عمل فيها رسالة دكتوراه لشيخ المسلمين بأنه رد على كل شيء بأسلوب ذكي جدا حتى ان وسام شتم في النهاية وكان معاه ناس بتمليه اسماء الأباء !!! مالها المناظرة ؟!



> *يقول فيه المسيح أنه الله أو ابن الله*



طيب يني نفهم من كدة أن " الله " = " ابن الله " ؟ لانك قلت " أو " وهذا طلبك عن السؤال الأساسي " لماذا لم يعلن المسيح عن ألوهيته سؤال من منظور أخر " ؟

سؤال تاني معلش ، هو لو الكتاب المقدس قال عن المسيح أنه ابن الله ، ماينفعش ؟؟

عشان بس نشوف بداية المشكلة منين ...


شوفوا جزء من الفهم !




> *شمس الحق : لو اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل الالقاب الالهية بكافة صورها فهل ستقبل النص الانجيلى كشاهدة موثقة عن يسوع اواعلانه كمسيا ابن الله الوحيد
> mowafee لو دورت على كل مشاركاتى تلقينى بتعامل مع النصوص فقط لا مع التفسير الكنسى والابائى*


اية علاقة كلامك بكلامه ؟ 




سؤال الأخير ، رغم انه خارج عن روح الكتاب المقدس في اعلان الوهيته والآباء والفكر الكتابي الصريح لكن طالما انت تعبد النص فإليك اسئلتي البسيطة ..




من المُجَرب في هذا النص ؟

إنجيل متى 4: 1

ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ.


انا هامشي معاك حرفية بحتة رغم ان ده خارج عن الإيمان القويم بلاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ولكن لكي اريحك في ما تفهمه وبالعربي ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2011)

الأستاذ شمس هايمشي معاك في اتجاه الفهم وجزء من الحرف وانا هاشي معاك في الحرف فقط ، وده معناه انك لا تستشهد الا بالكتاب المقدس معي وبالعربي !


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

> *أنا مسلم مؤمن بالله وأعتز بذلك ونحن لا نعبد الآ الله الحق وحده لا نشرك به شئ لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ولذلك عقيدتنا راسخه*






 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 2 العدد 19 *أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! *





> *لغة عبادة النص وتأليهه و الثب والرمى بالباطل دى لغة الضعفاء احنا بنتحاور بالادب*


*لا بالفعل انت عابد نص مش انت وبس كل امتك الجليلة تعبد النص والنص عندكوا هو اله يعبد *


> *لا لافى الابديه ولا حاجه انتو ممكن تغلقو الموضوع فى أى لحظه وبأى حجه ذى ما حصل مع lovekhlood*


*بالفعل هو اغلق وانا طلبت من المشرف فتحه مرة اخرى اسال الاخت امة*

بناءً على طلب الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق*​
يعاد فتح الموضوع​ 

*علشان انت مسكين وعايز افهمك اما بالنسبة للاخ اللى بتقول عليه دا انا زى زيك لاقيت ماى روك اغلق الموضوع وكرشه لان الاخ داخل يتخانق ثانيا احنا عارفينه وعارفين اخلاقه الواطية ولما نزنقه بالعلم وهو واثق من انه جاهل بيشتم ويقل ادبه ويجرى وبينى وبينك بس متقولش لحد زعلت اوى ان ماى روك قفل الموضوع وطرده لان كنت همرمطه مرمطة ملهاش حد للاسف حظه كويس ان المشرف رحمه من ايدى انا عارف الاشكال دى كويس وبعرف اكسر مناخيرها حلو اوى وبعرفهم قدرهم الحقيقى *


> *رجع لموضوعنا شكلك متخصص فى علم اللاهوت *


*لالالالالا حكاية التخصص دى مستوى عالى جدا انا مالى ومال التخصص انا تخصصى طب دا الىل انا درسته واخدت شهادة معتمدة انى قادر انى امارس هذة الوظيفة *
*الاهوتيات انا مش معايا شهادة او غيره علشان اقدر اقول انا متخصص انا فقط فاهم على قدى وقريت شوية واقدر ابسط اللى فهمته لحضرتك *


> *بس مش غريب ان انت بس الى تبقى عارف النصوص دى هى سريه ولا ايه*


*لا النصوص موجودة واعلانات صريحة ولا تقبل الجدال والكل يعرفها لكن اللفظ بالنسبالنا لا يهم اكتر من الاثبات فليس كل من يقول انا الرب المعبود نحنى هامتنا ليه فقط من يعلن ذاته ويثبت ما يقوله بافعاله لكن طالما انت بتعبد النص انا همشى معاك لفظيا *


> *الكلام الى بتقوله بتاع معنى الله والرب بالعبرى واليونانى انا غير مختص بالغات وكتير من الى هايشفو الموضوع كذلك فخلينا فى العربى ومتنساش انا عايز الاعلان صريح بدون لف وبدون أفعاله تدل عليه *


*ولا انا متخصص فى اليونانى ولا عبرى ولا عربى وحياتك التخصص فى اللغات دى شئ متقدم جدا بس للاسف من كتر ترددك على المنتديات الاسلامية اصبح اللى بيعرف كلمتين فى اى لغة علامة زمانه احنا لا ندعى التخصص ياعزيزى انا علمت نفسى بنفسى من خلال كتب واعرف على قدى فيهم *
*انا مقلتش معلومات رهيبة تحتاج تخصص*
*انا عرضتلك حقايق مجملها كالاتى *
*يعرفها الطفل قبل المتخصص*
*عبرى..................يونانى................عربى*
*الوهيم ................ثيؤس..................الله*
*يهوه.....................كريوس................الرب*
*اهيه اشير اهيه..............ايجو ايمى هو اون.................الكائن الذى يكون*

*ايه رائك لو اثبتلك ان المسيح اطلق على ذاته كل هذة الالقاب الالهية بصورتها المطلقة؟*
*فهل ستعتبرها اعلان لفظى ولا عندك القاب اخرى تريد السيد المسيح يطلقها على ذاته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انا عايز اريحك على الاخر *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

*ناخد امثلة لا حصر لها من اللى قولتلك عليه 
ناخد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عدد مشهور جدا ورد فيه لقبين الهيين هما كريوس الرب وثيؤس الله 
** ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».*
*28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».*
*29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».* 
*الموقف هو بعد قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الاموات وشك توما فى قيامة المسيح فظهر له المسيح وقال لتوما تعالى وضع اصبعك فى جنبى وامن بى
ولما تاكد من قيامة السيد المسيح اعلن ايمانه بيه وقال له ربى والهى وطوب السيد المسيح ايمان توما *
*العدد بالتحديد 28 يونانى
**ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου

**تحديدا المظلل هو كريوس موى كاى هو ثيؤس موى *

*ترجمته الحرفية الرب خاصتى والله خاصتى .*
*هنا امن توما بالسيد المسيح له كل المجد بالربوبية والالوهية وطوب السيد المسيح ايمان توما بيه*
*لو حضرتك عايز تتكلم عربى بس هسهالك فى ترجمة مشهورة جدا اسمها ترجمة العهد الجديد بين السطور يونانى عربى*

​





*وفى تعليق ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين عن هذا العدد تحديدا *




*احنا امام عدد لفظى ورد فيه لقبين الهين هما كريوس بمعنى الرب
وثيؤس بمعنى الله 
وقد نطق توما الرسول بهذا الايمان موجهه للسيد المسيح وقد طوب السيد المسيح هذا الايمان 
ندخل على العدد التانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

*فى العشاء الاخير قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه وهو بيسلمهم تقليد غسل ارجل بعضهم البعض 
**εἰ οὖν ἐγὼ ἔνιψα ὑμῶν τοὺς πόδας ὁ κύριος καὶ ὁ διδάσκαλος, καὶ ὑμεῖς ὀφείλετε ἀλλήλων νίπτειν τοὺς πόδας
**14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ**·*
*دى ترجمة الفانديك للعدد وترجمة صح مليون فى المية لان لقب السيادة او الربوبية الاتنين واحد بس علشان حضرتك عايزها حرفيا الرب من الترجمات العربى  ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين *




*الترجة البوليسية *
*أنتم تدعونني معلما وربا، و حسنا تقولون، لأني كذلك. *
*الترجمة الكاثوليكية *
*أنتم تدعونني (( المعلم والرب)) وأصبتم في ما تقولون، فهكذا أنا. *
*لكن طالما قال انا الرب فيكون هو الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انتظرنى........*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

*اللقب الالهى الثالث الذى اعلنه المسيح على الملئ ليس فقط على نطاق وجوده مع تلاميذه
اولا اعلن يهوه نفسه(ملاك يهوه) لموسى فى العليقة زمان وقال له 
**فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه. وقال هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل أهيه ارسلني اليكم** 
وفى السبعينية
**καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς μωυσῆν ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν καὶ εἶπεν οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς ισραηλ ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς
**فى انجيل يوحنا نجد نفس الاعلان قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه تقريبا اجابة على نفس السؤال فاليهود سالوه من تجعل نفسك فقال انا كائن وموسى ساله زمان وقاله لو الشعب سالنى عنك وقالى اسمك ايه اقولهم ايه اجاب يهوه وقال انا كائن*
*قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*
*وفى الاصل اليونانى*
*εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Ἰησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν Ἀβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί

**ملاحظات سريعة على هذا النص*

*1-فعل الكينونة هنا جاء فى زمن الماضى الناقص ليدل على الاستمرارية فهو كائن وكان ويكون كينونة غير مشترطة بزمن *
*2-جاء هذا الاعلان ردا على سؤال اليهود للسيد المسيح *

* مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟**.*
*وهكذا اعلن السيد المسيح ان هو الكائن مستخدم نفس التعبير اللى استخدمه ملاك يهوه لموسى فى العليقة
3-رفع اليهود حجارة ليرجموه بعد ان قال هذا الاعلان الصريح فاعتبروه تجديف  
**فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ*
4-*هناك فرق بين السؤال عن شخصية معين وتقول انا هو وبين انك تسال من انت وتعرف نفسك وتقول انا هو 
بمعنى 
لو سالتنى هل انت شمس الحق وجاوبت نعم انا هو معناها انا انى هو شمس الحق اللى انت سالتنى عنه 
لكن لو سالتنى مين انا وقلتلك انا هو او انا الكائن دا لفظة الهية فقط تتطلق على اله اسرائيل يهوه الكائن *
*ايضا من سفر اشعياء قال يهوه*
*اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ
**ἄκουέ μου ιακωβ καὶ ισραηλ ὃν ἐγὼ καλῶ ἐγώ εἰμι πρῶτος καὶ ἐγώ εἰμι εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα
*​*على لسان يهوه قيل هذا الكلام وعلى لسان المسيح فى سفر الرؤيا  قال عن نفسه نفس الكلام 
**ثم قال لي قد تم. انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية. انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا*
*καὶ εἶπέν μοι γέγονεν ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν
**والمسيح كثيرا ماعلن عن نفسه بانه هو الكائن واضاف لنفسه القاب الهية لا تتطلق سوى على يهوه
انا هو الحياة القيامة الحق النازل من السماء الخبز الحى الالف والياء البداية والنهاية  .................
وايضا اطلق على نفسه اللفظة بصيغتها المطلقة انا هو 

والاستاذ مولكا عمل موضوع اكثر من رائع عن تحليل هذا النص لغويا باقوال العلماء 
احنا امام تلات الفاظ الهية المسيح اطلقها على ذاته 

كريوس.........الرب
ثيؤس.............الله

ايجو ايمى.......انا كائن(انا هو)
ناقص نقطة كمان بس هجلها شوية

ايه اللفظة الالهية الىل حضرتك عايزها كمان وهجبهالك *​​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

*عندى ملاحظة سريعة كل دا كويس لكن لا قيمة للاعلان اللفظى دون ان نتحدث عن لاهوت الكلمة 
لاهوت الابن الكلمة معلن صراحا فى العهد الجديد بادلة لا تقبل المجادلة وهو دا اللى نفسى تسال عنه ونتكلم فيه عن لاهوت الابن الكلمة وعلاقته بالاب وعمله ورسالته وطبيعة شخصه هو دا اللى يهم المسيحين مش اللفظة
اللفظ الالهى موجود لكن اللى يهمنى اكتر هو طبيعة هذا الشخص ومكانته فى الذات الالهية كما اعلنها هو
هنخلص مع حضرتك نقطة الاعلان اللفظى بنه هو الرب الاله وهنستكمل شوية عن لاهوت الكلمة كتابيا  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2011)

*بعد ان ينتهى معاك استاذ مولكا فى الكلام معاك لى عودة عن نقطة المعبود 
هل المسيح هو المعبود ممن فى السماء وممن على الارض وومن تحت الارض ولالا
وهل هذا الاعلان موجود صراحا فى الانجيل ام اننا عبدنا المسيح اختلاسا وزورا وبهتانا
**يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:
11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ*


----------



## mowafee (22 مارس 2011)

*انا عارف ان انت بتغلط برده عشان تستفذنى واغلط زيك عشان الموضوع يتغلق لكن كل اناء بما فيه ينضح 
ايه كل الى انت كتبه ده مش تستنى لما ارد عليك ولا عايز تخدنى فى دوكه
شمس الحق :ناخد امثلة لا حصر لها من اللى قولتلك عليه 
ناخد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عدد مشهور جدا ورد فيه لقبين الهيين هما كريوس الرب وثيؤس الله 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». 

أحنا اتفقنا ان المسيح يعلن عن الوهيته هل فى النص الى انت جبته المسيح يعلن عن الوهيته تعالى نشوف

 إنجيل يوحنا 20
24 أَمَّا تُومَا، أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».


الدليل ان ما قاله توما تعجب من الموقف 
ننظر الى النص قبله من 25 الى 28 ثم الى النص بعده 29
فى النص 26
 توما لايؤمن أنه المسيح اذا لم يرى أثار الصلب  
 فى النص 27 يريه الاثار ثم يقول لاتكن غير مؤمن انى انا هو ثم يأتى النص الذى بعده 29 يقول لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ!  ولم يقل له فى النص 27 هل أمنت اننى رب واله

تقول انه ناداه بربى والهى اقول لك لم يناديه لماذا
 أولا : لم يناديه قبل ذلك بهذا النداء فلم يجد جديد يجعله يناديه بربى والهى ولم يناديه احد بذلك ابدا
 ثانيا : لم تكن موقعها فى الجمله نداء اذ لم يأتى بعدها خبر
 ثالثا : النص 27 يقول فيه وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا فلم يسأله من انا
رابعا : توما لم يكن مصدق انه عايش فكيف يصدق بألوهيته لمجرد ان رأه بعد الموت
اذن الحوار يدور على ان توما ظن المسيح مات ووجده حى وهذا يستدعى تعجب  لكن قول لى انت ما يستدعى ان يقول له ربى والهى
*


----------



## Critic (22 مارس 2011)

*المداخلة الاخيرة للزميل اوضحت ان هذا الحوار تهريج من طرفه و لا علاقة له بالموضوعية من قريب او من بعيد*


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2011)

mowafee قال:


> *انا عارف ان انت بتغلط برده عشان تستفذنى واغلط زيك عشان الموضوع يتغلق لكن كل اناء بما فيه ينضح *
> *ايه كل الى انت كتبه ده مش تستنى لما ارد عليك ولا عايز تخدنى فى دوكه*
> *شمس الحق :ناخد امثلة لا حصر لها من اللى قولتلك عليه *
> *ناخد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر عدد مشهور جدا ورد فيه لقبين الهيين هما كريوس الرب وثيؤس الله *
> ...


 

أنا عاوزة منك أن تحفظ كل كلمة قلتها في هذه المشاركة 
عشان تقولها لما توقف امام المسيح الديان (_حتى كتابك ذكر ذلك -وحاشا لي أن استشهد منه- ولكن على قولة المثل البرتغالي: حتى الساعة المعطلة تكون مزبوطة مرة في النهار_) وتشوف علامات المسامير في يديه وساعتها تفهم كلام توما الرسول ... ولكن بعد فوات الأوان.


​*يغلق ولن يعاد فتحه*
*لأننا قمنا بواجبنا*
*وتحمل انت نتائج جدلك العقيم.*​


----------



## mowafee (23 مارس 2011)

*هل التلميذ توما يشك فى قدرة المسيح*

*إنجيل يوحنا 20
24 أَمَّا تُومَا، أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!».
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا».
أمه : هل حوله وقوته غير قادران على عمل التجسد؟ إذا الله في نظركم محدود في قدراته كما قال الأخ باسيلوس في مشاركته.

 Basilius:   
 نحن لم نُحد الله داخل جسد او حيز ما 
بل انت من تُحد من قدرات وقوه الطبيعه الالهيه التي لا تُحد ولا بالعقل البشري المخلوق   

 أمه : إلهنا غير محدود وانت لا تعرفه وتصر على أن تعرفه كما تريد انت وليس كما يريد هو ... 

 mowafee : توما الى عاش معه وشاف كل معجزاته وعارف كل حاجه عنه بيشك فى قدرته انه يقوم من الموت فكيف يؤمن به اله
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: هل التلميذ توما يشك فى قدرة المسيح*

*كويس انك فتحت الموضوع علشان انا مجهزلك الرد من الصبح ومحتاج افهمك شوية حاجات
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: هل التلميذ توما يشك فى قدرة المسيح*



> *انا عارف ان انت بتغلط برده عشان تستفذنى واغلط زيك عشان الموضوع يتغلق لكن كل اناء بما فيه ينضح
> ايه كل الى انت كتبه ده مش تستنى لما ارد عليك ولا عايز تخدنى فى دوكه*


*انا فين يا ابنى غلط فيك انت بتتوهم حاجات محصلتش على العموم انا ياسيدى معاك ومش بستفزك بالعكس انا عايز اساعدك 
اللى انا كتبته دا مايقوله العالم كله وعايز ترد رد ولو عايز تستعين بامة محمد فرد فرد استعين بيهم *


> *أحنا اتفقنا ان المسيح يعلن عن الوهيته هل فى النص الى انت جبته المسيح يعلن عن الوهيته تعالى نشوف*


*اى نعم اعلان الوهية لا يقبل الشك ولا الجدال وسنرى *


> *الدليل ان ما قاله توما تعجب من الموقف *


*للاسف انت هرولت للاخوة المسلمين الجهلة تقولهم اقول ايه اقول ايه اقول ايه 
قوللك بس فكرة جهنمية هنا توما بيتعجب ويقول oh my god
طخ طخ طخ ياللهول وماذا اتى بك الى هنا يا كعبول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هبا فكرة جهنمية تتدل على السطحية والعقول المسكينة ليه هقولك ليه 
اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها علامة تعجب فى اليونانى الكوين المكتوب بيه العهد الجديد
وهذا ماهو مطلوب من سيادتك ان تثبته ان عرفت انك تثبته 
ثانيا النص يقول وقاله له
قال له
قال له
قال له
قال له
قال له
ايبين اوتو
**εἶπεν αὐτῷ
النص موجه مباشرة من توما للسيد المسيح 
مش بيقول وقال توما ياربى او يالهى الكلام دا سورى فى اللفظ يلبسهولك فى منتدياتهم هنا نو 
ثالثا السيد المسيح له كل المجد علق على ماقاله توما بتطويب ايمان من هم على شاكله ايمان توما بدون ان يروا فاين ذكر فى النص هذا الايمان سوى ايمانه بربوبيته والوهيته
لانى رائيتى يا توما(انى قمت)فامنت( بانى الرب الاله)
فرؤية المسيح القائم كان طريق لاعتراف توما بما قاله يسوع عن نفسه انه هو الرب الاله 
تعالى بقة نفند الكلام السااااااااااااااااااااااذج المضحك اللى انت قولته وهعرفك مقدار المعاناة الفكرية اللى انت بتعانى منها 
*


> *نظر الى النص قبله من 25 الى 28 ثم الى النص بعده 29
> فى النص 26
> توما لايؤمن أنه المسيح اذا لم يرى أثار الصلب  *


*غلط توما شك فى قيامته مش كونه المسيح او لا وقال اشوف بنفسى اثار الصلب علشان اتاكد فعلا انه قام من الموت *


> *فى النص 27 يريه الاثار ثم يقول لاتكن غير مؤمن انى انا هو ثم يأتى النص الذى بعده 29 يقول لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ!  ولم يقل له فى النص 27 هل أمنت اننى رب واله*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا عالم مسخرة 
المسيح قال له لكى تكون غير مؤمن بل مؤمن 
مؤمن بايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مؤمن بكل الكتاب من اول لما اختاره المسيح الى قيامة المسيح
فالقيامة برهان على صدق ماقاله يسوع 
هتلاقى فى نفس الاصحاح الكلام دا
** وَأَمَّا هذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ*
*فالبرهان هنا القيامة والايمان هو ان المسيح هو المسيا الكلمة ابن الله
*


> *قول انه ناداه بربى والهى اقول لك لم يناديه لماذا*


* 
لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *أولا : لم يناديه قبل ذلك بهذا النداء فلم يجد جديد يجعله يناديه بربى والهى ولم يناديه احد بذلك ابدا*


*مفيش جديد صح
مفيش انسان اتصلب ومات وقبر ثلاث ايام ووجده حى بجسده امامه وتذكر انه قال ان هيسلم ليصلب ويموت وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم
اصل احنا كل يوم بنشوف ميت بيقوم بعد 3 ايام فالحادثة عادية ومفهاش جديد مش عارف حضرتك عاقل وبتتكلم بجدية ولا تهريج
كل اللى حصل ومفيش جديد
كل دا ومفيش دافع ان توما يصدق كل ماقاله يسوع عن نفسه وينحنى امامه ويعترف بربيوته والوهيته الحقه
الغريب ان حضرتك بتقول محدش ناداه بهذا اللقب قبل الحادثة دى
هل انت متاكد من المعلومة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال محتاج منك اجابه قبل مجاوبك
*


> *ثانيا : لم تكن موقعها فى الجمله نداء اذ لم يأتى بعدها خبر*


*مش فاهم حضرتك الجملة دى انا قريتها 4 مرات مش عارف اركبها على بعض *


> *ثالثا : النص 27 يقول فيه وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا فلم يسأله من انا*


*انت عارف يا استاذ موافى انى بشفق عليك لنتخيل هذا الحوار 
المسيح/ هات يا توما اصبعك وحطه فى جنبى 
توما/ وماله خد
المسيح/ هه عرفت انا مين
توما/ ohhhhh ربى والهى صح؟
المسيح/ شطورة يا توما صقفوله يا جماعة
بزمتك دى منظر حوار واقعى دا يتعمل فى فلكلور شعبى 
تعالى نشوف الرواية الانجيلية بلغة عامية
المسيح/تعالى وشوف بنفسك انى قمت علشان تؤمن
توما/فعلا انت حى ياربى والهى 
المسيح/انت امنت علشان شوفتنى فطوبى لمن امنوا بيا ولم يرونى
هو دا الفرق بين الفلكور الشعبى اللى انت عايزه والواقع الانجيلى
*


> *رابعا : توما لم يكن مصدق انه عايش فكيف يصدق بألوهيته لمجرد ان رأه بعد الموت*


* 
دا سؤال كويس 
الاتنين مرتبطين ببعض
ازاى
توما شك فى كل كلام المسيح ليس فى قيامته فقط لما وجده معلق على عود الصليب مهان ومذلول ومات وقبر وانتهى فشك انه يكون هو المسيا ملك اسرائيل وابن الله الوحيد لانه مات وانتهى 
التلاميذ قالوله راينا الرب بعد انت انتشر خبر القيامة بينهم
مصدقش وقال لو عايش يجيله بنفسه اشوفه
وجاله وصدق
 التصديق لن يكن فقط بحادثة القيامة بل بكل الكتاب وبكل ماعلمه يسوع عن ذاته
طالما هو امن بيسوع انه هو المسيا ابن الله الوحيد من خلال برهان القيامة فامن بكل ماقاله يسوع وعلى هذا الاساس اعترف بالوهيته وربوبيته 
*


> *ذن الحوار يدور على ان توما ظن المسيح مات ووجده حى وهذا يستدعى تعجب*


*ودا المطلوب من سيادتك انك تثبته مش بكلام العلماء

العلم يقول
لا يوجد علامة تعجب فى اليونانى الكوين مطلقا *
*ثانيا*
*اى ايمان طوبه السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
سؤال محتاج اجابة



> * لكن قول لى انت ما يستدعى ان يقول له ربى والهى*


*فعلا قيامة شخص من الموت بعد ثلاثة ايام شئ عادى وبيحصل كل يوم فى حياتنا انتوا مكبرينها ليه
عذرا عزيزى انا لا اكلم اطفال انا بكلم عاقلين كونك خايف تعترف بالحق وان المسيح هو الرب الاله وبتحاول باسلوب مفضوح تتدارى خيبة من تنقل منهم ردود بهلوانية دى مش اختصاصنا انت طلبت اللفظ وانا جبتلك اللفظ عايز حاجة تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خلاصة النص الاول للى غير متابع
طلب الاخ موافى المسلم اللى بيعبد النص عبادة قول المسيح لفظيا ان هو اله او رب 
وقولنا من عينى وهجبلك جميع الالفاظ الالهية اللى نسبت للسيد المسيح بانه هو الرب الاله
كان اول نص نقشناه هو اعتراف توما للسيد المسيح بانه هو الرب والله 
وقد طوب السيد المسيح ايمان من يؤمن بيه كايمان توما دون ان يراه 
الاخ نقل من جهلة ان دا اسلوب تعجب وهذا من فرط الغباء الاسلامى المعتاد الذى لم يقوله سوى جهلاء
لان فى اليونانية الكوين المكتوب بيها العهد الجديد لا يوجد شئ اسمه علامة تعجب
زائد ان الكلام فى مجمله اعتراف من توما للسيد المسيح وقيل فى النص وقال له توما فالكلام موجهه مباشرة من توما للمسيح 
ثالثا ان اى ترجمة كتبت فى هذا الكون قديمها وحديثها ترجمتها my lord and my God 
واخيرا النص اعلان لفظى بربيوبية والوهية السيد المسيح فى اهم لحظة فى حياته هو برهان قيامته
اخيرا نترككم مع هذا البحث الرائع للاستاذ مولكا لتحليل هذا النص تحليل لاهوتى وابائى موسع رائع ردا على  مسلم صغنون بيستخدم ادلة من مجلة ميكى والكل يعرف مدى هشاشة افكاره  *
* الرد على "  توما الشكاك قال ( ربي وإلهي ) تعجباً - والدليل - من مجلة ميكي " رداً شاملاً  *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: هل التلميذ توما يشك فى قدرة المسيح*

*لو عندك اى تعليق محترم على النص الاول اللى احنا بصدده الان اتفضل اطرحه علشان ندخل فى النص التانى 
*


----------



## LOGOS (23 مارس 2011)

رغم أن الاخوة أجابوه بكل ما يريد و اكثر إلا انه مازال يسأل !


الأخ موافي قال :



> mowafee : توما الى عاش معه وشاف كل معجزاته وعارف كل حاجه عنه بيشك فى قدرته انه يقوم من الموت فكيف يؤمن به اله



و أنا سؤالي الآن ، من أين اتى الأخ موافي بهذا الكلام الملون بالاحمر ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*خلى بالك ان تالت مرة اطلب فتح الموضوع من الادارة علشان خاطر سيادتك وعلشان افهمك بس لما اتاكد من انك بتهزر وبتلعب هطلب غلقه تماما
*


> *توما الى عاش معه وشاف كل معجزاته وعارف كل حاجه عنه بيشك فى قدرته انه يقوم من الموت فكيف يؤمن به اله*


*هعيد للمرة الاخيرة
من حق توما ان يشك فى شخص تيقن من موته وصلبه احنا لا نعرف مدى ايمانه بشخص المسيح قبل الصليب
والمسيح لو يوبخه على شكه بل تقدم وازال شكه واصبح توما الشكاك صاحب اكبر اعلان فى الكتاب بشخص المسيح معترفا بالوهيته وربوبيته 
وليس من حقك ان تحاكمه لا انت ولا غيرك
برهان القيامة كان السبب فى ايمان توما النهائى بالسيد المسيح وتاكده من شخصه وصدق الكتاب وكل ماقاله يسوع 
احنا لسنا بصدد محاكمة توما على شكه احنا بصدد الايمان اللى اعلنه توما وطوب السيد المسيح هذا الايمان بيه كونه الرب والله(هو كريوس هو ثيؤس )
فهل لديك اعتراض على هذا الاعلان اللفظى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل مازلت مصمم ان المسيح لم ينتسب ليه القاب الهية لفظياً بعيدا عن صفاته الالوهية ومساوته التامة بالاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت تتحرى المنطقية فى الحوار 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*رد: هل التلميذ توما يشك فى قدرة المسيح*

*فى اى تعليق فى نفس حضرتك على هذا الاعلان اللفظى بان السيد المسيح هو الرب وهو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مازال هناك الكثير علشان اريح سيادتك خالص من جهه النقطة دى ان الاعلان اللفظى موجود لكن مقارنته بحديث المسيح عن شخصه باعتباره الابن الكلمة ومساوته للاب لا يقارن باى حال من الاحوال ببعض والاخير مايهمنى مش الاعلان اللفظى نهائى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 مارس 2011)

*مازال هناك الكثير من الاعلانات اللفظية على الوهية السيد المسيح له كل المجد لكن انا شايف ان البداية ازعجتك لدرجة كبيرة
*


----------



## LOGOS (23 مارس 2011)

لاحظت تجاهل الأخ موافي لمشاركات معينة تنهي الموضوع ..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2691036&postcount=67

ومشاركة قبلها :​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2688220&postcount=50​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 مارس 2011)

> *مازال هناك الكثير من الاعلانات اللفظية على الوهية السيد المسيح له كل المجد لكن انا شايف ان البداية ازعجتك لدرجة كبيرة*



*وكمان يا موافى بالاضافة لكلام الحبيب شمس*
*انا ممكن اثبتلك لاهوت المسيح من العهد القديم ومن كلام اليهود فى تعليقاتهم على نصوص العهد القديم ، من مخطوطات البحر الميت . *
*يعنى اثبتلك لاهوت المسيح من مصادر تعود الى ما قبل الميلاد / *
*لان لاهوت المسيح معروف حتى لليهود ، الاختلاف فقط هو فى كونهم لم يعترفوا بيسوع كونه المسيح ، لكنهم يعرفون ان المسيح هو الرب .*

*نصيحة اخوية ،*
*معلوماتك قليلة يا موافى / كلنا مستعدين نساعدك ، بس من فضلك اظهر اهتمامك فقط ولا تعارض بجهل مثل البعض .*
*سلام ربنا يملاك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

ربنا يرحمك برحمته

مين قال لك أن تعبير إبن الله بهذا المعنى الذى تقوله !!!

ربنا ينور عينيك


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

> المسيح (عليه السلام)هو نبي من انبياء الله


*وانا مش معترض ان المسيح نبى بل هو النبى الاعظم حامل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية *


> لا ابن الله


*لو كان بالفكرة الموجودة فى القران ان الله تزوج المدام وانجبوا النونو عيسى فانا ايضا لا اقول ذلك 
احنا مؤمنين بابن الله الكلمة المولود من الذات الالوهى ولادة بالطبيعة والجوهر مش بالتناسل الجنسى *


> لو كان لله ابن  لكانا الابن تحكم فى الخلق


*يعنى ايه الابن تحكم فى الخلق
مهو الابن الكلمة هو اصلا الخالق *


> ولكن الحاكم الوحيد هو(الله) عز وجل


*الىل هو مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> وفى النهايه قول معى اشهدو لا اله لا الله وان محمد رسول الله


*لا اله الا يهوه القدير والمسيح هو ابن الله الحى *


> مبروك عليك الاسلام اخى


*انى اخ بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

يبدو أن هذا المتداخل الجديد ، جاء لكى ينسينا الإثبتات العظيمة فى هذا الموضوع للإخوة الأحباء

لذلك ، إستأذنكم فى العودة للموضوع

وليكن بتعليق صغير ، عن قول توما الذى وجهه لربنا يسوع : قال له ربى وإلهى

فإن هذا الإعلان الإيمانى ، بعد الشك ، كان رداً على طلب ربنا منه بأن يؤمن ، فإنه قال له : لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً ، فكانت إجابة توما هى الإيمان الذى أعلنه ، بأن قال له ربى وإلهى 

* فهذا هو الرد ، وهذا هو الإيمان *


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

*اين الأخ السائل ؟ 
هل يغيب كل هذا ويعود باجوبة تخجل من نفسها كهذه ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*بيستعين باخوته فى المنتديات الاسلامية ربنا يشفيهم ويهديهم اجمعين
قالوا مش عايزين نتكلم عن لاهوت الكلمة الصريح فى الكتاب احنا عايزين اعلان لفظى
قولنا حاضر من عنينا
جبنا الاعلان اللفظى بكل صوره الرب والله ويهوه
عايزين ايه تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ربنا ينقذكم من عنادكم اللى اخره هلاك
*


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

*لاهوت الرب يسوع واضح بكل الطرق والأساليب ..*​


----------



## محمد عبدلله. (24 مارس 2011)

يا مسيحى يا حر قول الحقيق ان الله واحد لم يلد و *........*

*# ................... # *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*ممنوع كتابة إسلاميات في القسم المسيحي *

*رجاء عدم تكرار ذلك *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 4 
قال يهوه فى القديم
**هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ*
*يهوه سيرسل ملاكه ليهيئ الطريق امامه وسياتى السيد وملاك العهد الذى يطلبه اليهود ويسرون بيه ويشتهونه(المسيا)
**نروح للعهد الجديد ونشوف مين هو الملاك الذى سيتقدم وجه الرب
**كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: «هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي، الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ*
*الملاك هو المعمدان وسيعد طريق الرب 
**وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا

**وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.*


*3 فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً*

*قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ*

*الخلاصة 
يهوه قال انه سيرسل ملاكه ليهئ الطريق امامه
المعمدان قال انه الذى اتى ليعد طريق يهوه امام شعبه 
وقال السيد المسيح عن المعمدان 
**وَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «فَلِمَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَوَّلاً؟»*
*11 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.*
*12 وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».*
*13 حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.*
*الخلاصة يوحنا جاء معدا الطريق ليهوه نفسه الذى هو المسيا ابن الله حسب النبوات الواردة فى اشعياء وملاخى وتطبيقها فى العهد الجديد على لسان يوحنا والمسيح *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 5*
*لنرى من العهد القديم من هو رب السبت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**وَأَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَهَا، لأَنَّهُ عَلاَمَةٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُكُمْ،*

* تَهَابُونَ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ أُمَّهُ وَأَبَاهُ، وَتَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ*

*سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَ وَمَقْدِسِي تَهَابُونَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ*

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلْخِصْيَانِ الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي، وَيَخْتَارُونَ مَا يَسُرُّنِي، وَيَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِعَهْدِي*

*وَأَعْطَيْتُهُمْ أَيْضًا سُبُوتِي لِتَكُونَ عَلاَمَةً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُمْ، لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ مُقَدِّسُهُمْ.*

*السبت هو يوم الرب  ونسبه يهوه لذاته وقال سبوتى 
لنرى ماذا تكلم يسوع عن نفسه فى الانجيل فى اكثر من عدد
**فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ!*
*8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*
*κύριος γάρ ἐστιν τοῦ σαββάτου ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου
**كريوس جار ايستين توى ساباتوى هو ايوس توى انثروبوى .*
​
*27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «السَّبْتُ إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ لأَجْلِ الإِنْسَانِ، لاَ الإِنْسَانُ لأَجْلِ السَّبْتِ.*
*28 إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*

*فهل مازلت تقول ان يسوع لم يعلن ربوبيته اذا كان هو قال صراحا انا رب السبت الذى هو يهوه ولا غيره رب السبت
يرجى مراجعى الملف دا كمان
** ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*طول مانا قاعد هقعد اتسلى فى الموضوع دا ولو عندك اعتراض على اى دليل لفظى ياريت متتراجعش انك تتطرحه *


----------



## محمد عبدلله. (24 مارس 2011)

ياعباد الصليب *.... كذاااااااااااب *

*نحن نعبد المسيح الذي ُصلب* 

مات الاله *.... كذاااااااب *

*الله لم يمت .... بل جسد الامسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد )*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*وتم الرد لإظهار كذب لعضو *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 6*
*المسيح اله ورب الانبياء *
*قال الملاك ليوحنا الحبيب فى سفر الرؤيا
** ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الأَقْوَالُ أَمِينَةٌ وَصَادِقَةٌ. وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ سَرِيعًا*
*Καὶ εἶπέν μοι, οὗτοι οἱ λόγοι πιστοὶ καὶ ἀληθινοί, καὶ ὁ κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῶν πνευμάτων τῶν προφητῶν ἀπέστειλεν τὸν ἄγγελον αὐτοῦ δεῖξαι τοῖς δούλοις αὐτοῦ ἃ δεῖ γενέσθαι ἐν τάχει
**من هو الذى ارسل الملاك ليوحنا فى سفر الرؤيا نشوف.*
*أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*

*إِعْلاَنُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ اللهُ، لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ، وَبَيَّنَهُ مُرْسِلاً بِيَدِ مَلاَكِهِ لِعَبْدِهِ يُوحَنَّا*

*وايضا يؤكد المسيح انه مرسل الانبياء والحكماء *
*لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ*
*الخلاصة 
الملاك يقول ليوحنا الرب اله(هو كريوس هو ثيؤس) الانبياء القديسين ارسل ملاكه
ويسوع يقول ارسلت ملاكى ليوحنا ليرى عبيده مايكون
لسه برضة بتقول مفيش اعلانات لفظية ان يسوع المسيح هو الرب الاله *​


----------



## محمد عبدلله. (24 مارس 2011)

شوف الفرق المسلمون يقولون ....

*# ............... # *

*لا للإسلاميات في القسم المسيحي *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 7*
*المسيح الاله المعبود*
*الصفوف الملائكية والطغمات السمائية تخر ساجدة للجالس على العرش وتسبح الرب الاله المتسحق للعبادة*
*وَسَمِعْتُ مَلاَكَ الْمِيَاهِ يَقُولُ: «عَادِلٌ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَكُونُ، لأَنَّكَ حَكَمْتَ هكَذَا.*
 *6 لأَنَّهُمْ سَفَكُوا دَمَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَأَنْبِيَاءَ، فَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ دَمًا لِيَشْرَبُوا. لأَنَّهُمْ مُسْتَحِقُّونَ!»*
 *7 وَسَمِعْتُ آخَرَ مِنَ الْمَذْبَحِ قَائِلاً: «نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ! حَقٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ هِيَ أَحْكَامُكَ


**وَسَمِعْتُ كَصَوْتِ جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ، وَكَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَكَصَوْتِ رُعُودٍ شَدِيدَةٍ قَائِلَةً: «هَلِّلُويَا! فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ*


* يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:*
*11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ* 
*من هو الجالس على العرش الذى يخر امامه السمائيين ويسجدون له ويسبحونه *
*هو حمل الله الذى غلب وملك وجلس فى يمين عظمة ابيه *
*وَنَظَرْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ كَثِيرِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ، وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُمْ رَبَوَاتِ رَبَوَاتٍ وَأُلُوفَ أُلُوفٍ،*
*12 قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!*
* وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا، سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: «لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*
*وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الأَرْبَعَةُ تَقُولُ: «آمِينَ». وَالشُّيُوخُ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ*


*وقال الجالس على العرش(المسيح) ليوحنا*
*وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ*
*والوحى يقول انهم يخروا ويسجدوا للجالس على العرش الذى هو الله *
*وَخَرَّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَسَجَدُوا للهِ الْجَالِسِعَلَى الْعَرْشِ *​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

> شوف الفرق المسلمون ......



*العب بعيد يا حبيبى *

*كلامك مظبوط يا شمس الحق ... fredyyy*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 8*
*المسيح اسمه رب الارباب *
*هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ

**16 وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ».*
*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 9
المسيح هو رب داود *
*فِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ*
*42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».*
*43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:*
*44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»*
*46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً
**ويؤكد المسيح انه اصل داود *
*أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ*
*راجع الموضوع دا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الاعلان اللفظى رقم 10 المسيح هو رب الدينونة *
*ويناديه المدانون فى هذا اليوم ب لفظ الربوبية *
*لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟*
*23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
**Οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι· κύριε κύριε εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν ἀλλ' ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς
**πολλοὶ ἐροῦσίν μοι ἐν ἐκείνῃ τῇ ἡμέρᾳ· κύριε κύριε οὐ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι ἐπροφητεύσαμεν καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δαιμόνια ἐξεβάλομεν, καὶ τῷ σῷ ὀνόματι δυνάμεις πολλὰς ἐποιήσαμεν

**ويؤكد السيد المسيح انه هو الديان صاحب يوم الدينونة*;*.*
*فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ
وفى الرؤيا 
**وَمِنْ فَمِهِ يَخْرُجُ سَيْفٌ مَاضٍ لِكَيْ يَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ. وَهُوَ سَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِعَصًا مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَهُوَ يَدُوسُ مَعْصَرَةَ خَمْرِ سَخَطِ وَغَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*
*ويؤكد اشعياء النبى ان الديان هو يهوه ولا غيره *
*18 حَسَبَ الأَعْمَالِ هكَذَا يُجَازِي مُبْغِضِيهِ سَخَطًا، وَأَعْدَاءَهُ عِقَابًا. جَزَاءً يُجَازِي الْجَزَائِرَ.*
*وفى يشوع بن سيراخ *
*كذلك الناس في يد صانعهم وهو يجازيهم بحسب قضائه*
*ومازال هناك الكثير من الاعلانات اللفظية لربوبية والوهية السيد المسيح لفظيا من داخل نصوص الكتاب المقدس فقط
ملاحظة انا مقتبستش من رسايل معلمنا بولس الرسل ولا اى رسالة من رسائل العهد الجديد انا فقط بقتبس من الاناجيل ومن سفر الرؤيا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*الخلاصة الى الان فى هذة الاعلانات اللفظية
1-توما اعلن ايمانه بالسيد المسيح بانه هو الرب والله
2-المسيح يقول لتلاميذه انا الرب والمعلم 
3-المسيح يعلن نفسه لليهود بانه اهيه(الكائن)
4-المسيح هو الرب(يهوه)الذى جاء يوحنا اما وجهه ليهئ الطريق امامه
5-المسيح هو رب السبت
6-المسيح هو رب واله الانبياء القديسين ومرسلهم
7-المسيح اسمه رب الارباب
8-المسيح هو رب داود واصله
9-المسيح هو الرب الاله المعبود الجالس على العرش والمسبح من الطغمات السمائية
10-المسيح هو رب الدينونة
ليك عندى 10 كمان بس نخلص من دول  
لو عندك اى اعتراض متتردش بالاتصال بينا على 
** منتدي الكنيسة العربية *​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2011)

*طيب جاوب على السؤال ده اللى اليهود والفريسين نفسهم معرفوش يجاوبوا عليه وفيه اعلن المسيح لاهوته بشكل واضح وعلشان كده الفريسين لم يجيبوا بكلمة 
متى 22 : 41 
"وفيما كان الفريسين مجتمعين سألهم يسوع قائلا ماذا تظنون فى المسيح ابن من هو قالوا ابن داود قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه 
فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يسأله بته "

*


----------



## mowafee (24 مارس 2011)

*ما ذال السؤال مطروح لماذ لم يعلن المسيح عن الوهيته صراحتا (المطلوب المسيح الذى يعلن) كأن يقول انا الله أو الهكم كل الى جبته ده تضحك بيه على حد مغيب ما أعلنه المسيح هو 
) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».


ثانيا : التلميذ توما لم يؤمن بقيامة المسيح الآ عندما وضع يده مكان الجرح فكيف يؤمن بالتجسد وكيف يؤمن بألوهيته اذ لم يؤمن فى السهل فكيف يؤمن فى المستحيل فأنا أو غيرى لم يتوفر لنا ما توفر 
 لتوما من معجزات فليس الناس أحسن من توما و لستم أحسن من توما لكى تؤمنو بدون أن تضعو أيديكم على الجرح مثل التلميذ توما لكى تؤمنو بأنه قام من الموت توما هنا شك فى قدرة المسيح فى الاقل فكيف بالتجسد والالوهيه


ندخل على الى بعده

شمس الحق : فى العشاء الاخير قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه وهو بيسلمهم تقليد غسل ارجل بعضهم البعض 
εἰ οὖν ἐγὼ ἔνιψα ὑμῶν τοὺς πόδας ὁ κύριος καὶ ὁ διδάσκαλος, καὶ ὑμεῖς ὀφείλετε ἀλλήλων νίπτειν τοὺς πόδας
14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ، فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ•
دى ترجمة الفانديك للعدد وترجمة صح مليون فى المية لان لقب السيادة او الربوبية الاتنين واحد بس علشان حضرتك عايزها حرفيا الرب من الترجمات العربى ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين 

الترجة البولسية 
أنتم تدعونني معلما وربا، و حسنا تقولون، لأني كذلك. 
الترجمة الكاثوليكية 
أنتم تدعونني (( المعلم والرب)) وأصبتم في ما تقولون، فهكذا أنا. 
لكن طالما قال انا الرب فيكون هو الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 : Mowafee 
 أولا طلبت الاعلان بالألوهيه  
ثانيا ما أتيت به غير موجود فى أى ترجمه أخرى غير اليسوعيه جبت منين أنها موجوده فى الكاثوليكيه 
هناك فرق بين الالوهيه والربوبيه  فالربوبيه تطلق على رب البيت ورب الاسره أما الالوهيه لا تطلق الآ على الله
نرجع الى اختلاف الترجمات فحاجه من اتنين اما كل الترجمات غلط واليسوعيه فقط صح أو العكس لأن فى اختلاف كبير بين السيد و بين الرب سواء فى العربى أو اليونانى أو القبطى أو العبرى 
طب الانجيل الى فى جيبك أو بيتك بأى ترجمه لو بترجمه غير اليسوعيه يبقى أنت مش واثق فيها يبقى ما تستدلش بيها واختلاف الترجمات ده يعطى شك

 معلش ان كنت ظلمتك وقلتلك انك متخصص فى الاهوت
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

> *ما ذال السؤال مطروح لماذ لم يعلن المسيح عن الوهيته صراحتا (المطلوب المسيح الذى يعلن) كأن يقول انا الله أو الهكم كل الى جبته ده تضحك بيه على حد مغيب ما أعلنه المسيح هو *


*سورى انت لا تهمنى انا بقدم اجابات منطقية فيها اعلانات لفظية صريحة بربوبية والوهية المسيح ولو عندك نص اعتراض على اى عدد قوله وانا هقدملك اجابة عليه غير كدا
  toz fek *


> *أولا طلبت الاعلان بالألوهيه*


*تم *


> *ثانيا ما أتيت به غير موجود فى أى ترجمه أخرى غير اليسوعيه جبت منين أنها موجوده فى الكاثوليكيه*


*
موجود فى الكاثوليكية واليسوعية والبوليسية راجع الترجمة الكاثوليكية والبوليسية من هنا ومن هنا 
*


> *هناك فرق بين الالوهيه والربوبيه  فالربوبيه تطلق على رب البيت ورب الاسره أما الالوهيه لا تطلق الآ على الله*


*غلط
الربوبية ممكن تكون مطلقة وممكن تكون مضافة لشئ مخصص 
رب البيت ورب الاسرة ورب اى حاجة تخصه دى شئ
ولما اقول الرب بصيغة مطلقة فهو الرب لا غيره 
والمسيح لم يكن له سيادة بشرية على اى شخص لكى ينسب لنفسه سيادة بشرية 
وحتى الالوهية فى الوهية حقة والوهية مزيفة 
هنا مفيش اضافة شئ لتخصيص ربوبية المسيح هنا بيتكلم بمعنى مطلق تتدعوننى الرب(هو كريوس)معرفا والمعلم*


> *نرجع الى اختلاف الترجمات فحاجه من اتنين اما كل الترجمات غلط واليسوعيه فقط صح أو العكس لأن فى اختلاف كبير بين السيد و بين الرب سواء فى العربى أو اليونانى أو القبطى أو العبرى *


*مفيش فرق بين لقب السيادة والرب تعالى نشوف 
اليونانى محسوم لقب الربوبية او السيادة هو كريوس 
العبرى ادوناى او ادونى 
والعربى تعالى نشوف كدا فى المعاجم العربية معنى السيد
لسان العرب
 والسَّيِّدُ يطلق على الرب والمالك والشريف والفاضل والكريم والحليم ومُحْتَمِل أَذى قومه والزوج والرئيس والمقدَّم، وأَصله من سادَ يَسُودُ فهو سَيْوِد، فقلبت الواو ياءً لأَجل الياءِ الساكنة قبلها ثم أُدغمت.*
*تعرف السيد فى القبطى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طلعلى كدا كلمة الرب من العدد





*


> *طب الانجيل الى فى جيبك أو بيتك بأى ترجمه لو بترجمه غير اليسوعيه يبقى أنت مش واثق فيها يبقى ما تستدلش بيها واختلاف الترجمات ده يعطى شك*


*نعيد تانى 
لقب السيد والرب واحد بمعناهما المطلق
انت مفهمتش السيد جبتلك تراجم عربية فيها كلمة الرب ترجمة حرفية لكلمة (هو كريوس)معرفة 
فالرب هو السيد والسيد هو الرب
وانا جبتلك تلات ترجمات عربى ترجمت العدد الرب والمعلم
** والسَّيِّدُ يطلق على الرب والمالك والشريف والفاضل والكريم والحليم ومُحْتَمِل أَذى قومه والزوج والرئيس والمقدَّم، وأَصله من سادَ يَسُودُ فهو سَيْوِد، فقلبت الواو ياءً لأَجل الياءِ الساكنة قبلها ثم أُدغمت.** 
*


> *معلش ان كنت ظلمتك وقلتلك انك متخصص فى الاهوت*


*هو انا قولتلك انى متخصص 
تانى عدد لفظى المسيح يقول تتدعوننى الرب **ὁ κύριος**
*


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

*يا اخوة ، خلاص ، كدة الامور وضحت ، الاخ قليل الأدب والدليل :*



> * كل الى جبته ده تضحك بيه على حد مغيب*





> *  معلش ان كنت ظلمتك وقلتلك انك متخصص فى الاهوت*



*الأخ أعترف ان المسيح هو الله :*



> *أما الالوهيه لا تطلق الآ على الله*



*

 28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

**شكراً جزيلاً ...

الأخ هارب والدليل :
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2691312&postcount=69

*ومن هنا يتضح أنه ليس باحث عن الحق ، ولا حتى مجادل ذو قدر ولا حتى كاذب بذكاء وبعد كل هذا اثبت ان المسيح هو الله من كلامه هو نفسه ..ألا يوجد من بينكم أيها المسلمون من يستطيع ان يتكلم في لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ؟ وترسلون بهذه الأشكال إلينا !
*


​*
**
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*سيبك منه يا لوغوس انا بس عايز اوضحله ان مع المسيحى لا يوجد اى مشكلة واى سؤال هيلاقى عليه بدل الاجابة الف
عندى كمان 35 اعلان لفظى غير ال10 الىل كتبتهم تحب نكتبهم ولا كدا كفاية عليكوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2011)

*هنسبلك فرصة اخيرة لغاية بليل يتتقدم بما ينفى ماقدمناه بعد اجتماعات ومناوشات ومحاورات وتحسن طرقتك شوية 
ياما انا ابقى بريت زمتى منك ومن حقى زى مطلبت من الادارة 3 مرات تفتح الموضوع علشان سيادتك مضحوك عليك وعايز افهمك من حقى اطلب بغلقه لو لاقيت اى كلام فارغ تانى 

*


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2011)

الموضوع خرج عن طور الادب و تخصص القسم من قِبل طارحه.
نكتفي بما قدمناه و نغلق الموضوع لكي لا نعطي الفرصة للسفهاء بالتسفه و قلة الادب.


----------

